# Car slams into counter protesters in Charlottesville, Va.



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

See it here:

Car strikes counter-protesters at Va. white supremacist rally


_*Several people have been injured after a car plowed into a crowd of counter-protesters marching against a “pro-white” rally Saturday in Charlottesville, Va., witnesses said.

Video of the terrifying moment shows at least one person being tossed into the air as the silver Dodge Charger mowed into the crowd.

“Yeah, it was intentional,” said witness Dan Miller. “About 40 miles an hour, hit about 15-20 people, crashed into the two cars in front of it, and then backed up and sped away while cops were standing on the side of the road and didn’t do anything.”*_


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 12, 2017)

Will These Kind Of Run Over Innocent People Protesting/Shopping Ever Stop? This Happened about an hour ago.
Video shows car driving into crowd of protesters at Charlottesville white nationalist rally, speeding away


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 12, 2017)

typo,,,,obviously I meant to type,,,,WHAT  A  JERK !!!


----------



## Kosh (Aug 12, 2017)

While this is a far left action, it is hard to say who did it.


----------



## william the wie (Aug 12, 2017)

left-wing terrorism hits the east coast with the Ironically named antifa stormtroopers


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 12, 2017)

This guy when caught will be another right wing whackjob similar to Dylan Roof, David Duke, Donald Trump, or Alex Jones. 

These people actually have the thought in their head they are going to force their racism on the rest of the population, that THIS is their moment. It's disgusting.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

Angry irrelevant poster with nothing to say inserts political party into story with no political parties mentioned

Apparently he's trying to tell us "white nationalists are all Republicans".  Allllll righty then.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 12, 2017)

Wouldn't the counter protesters be the left wingers that were run over? I've only been watching bits and pieces on and off today so don't know who ran over who.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2017)

He drove into the counter-protesters.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 12, 2017)

Im pretty sure it wasnt a regular hard working American who just wants to live a normal peaceful life that ran over 6 people just for laffs


----------



## Kosh (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Angry irrelevant poster with nothing to say inserts political party into story with no political parties mentioned
> 
> Apparently he's trying to tell us "white nationalists are all Republicans".  Allllll righty then.



Oh the hypocrisy of the far left drones!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Im pretty sure it wasnt a regular hard working American who just wants to live a normal peaceful life that ran over 6 people just for laffs



Soooooo you know more than the police on the basis that you have bigly fonts?

What a asshole.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 12, 2017)

Think of the death of a fellow  liberal as an exceptionally late-term abortion and your feelies will be soothed.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2017)

You don't have to be a racist to want these statues left in peace....a Civil War historian or someone who doesn't want left wing Big Brother wiping away our history, all of it, like the taliban did in Afghanistan........like it or not, these are historical democrats who fought to keep slaves......remember, the Germans didn't dismantle the Death camps...they left them as reminders as to what happened, so humanity would never forget......we need to remember that these democrat soldiers fought to keep black slaves...so that we never forget what democrats are capable of....


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 12, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> typo,,,,obviously I meant to type,,,,WHAT  A  JERK !!!



But you DID !!!


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Communist, Democrats, think this fine...but another expression of free speech in Virginia today is somehow wrong.
Shocking video of ‘Gay Pride’ parade: Little girl watches nearly-nude man dance


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

I read the driver was stuck in his car by a rock thrown and that caused him to veer into the crowd.


----------



## Kosh (Aug 12, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> He drove into the counter-protesters.



Wrong!

One counterprotester apparently deployed a chemical spray, which affected the eyes of a dozen or so marchers. It left them floundering and seeking medical assistance.

At least 10 pedestrians struck along route of white nationalist rally in Charlottesville


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 12, 2017)

More Obama legacy.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> I read the driver was stuck in his car by a rock thrown and that caused him to veer into the crowd.



Clearly a "Democrat" rock.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

The progressives and anarchists win again, congratulations assholes, you got what you wanted.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I read the driver was stuck in his car by a rock thrown and that caused him to veer into the crowd.
> ...


I don't know what the low IQ of the rock may have been.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> This guy when caught will be another right wing whackjob similar to Dylan Roof, David Duke, Donald Trump, or Alex Jones.
> 
> These people actually have the thought in their head they are going to force their racism on the rest of the population, that THIS is their moment. It's disgusting.



So the guy plowing into people with a car is "similar to" Donald Trump.  There it is ladies and gentlemen, the left want incidents like this just to stir up more hatred for President Trump.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



One kind of rock is granite.  The Granite State is Vermont.  Therefore Bernie Sanders did it.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 12, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> Think of the death of a fellow  liberal as an exceptionally late-term abortion and your feelies will be soothed.



I know I view it as a reduced carbon footprint. When libturds die the world becomes a cooler place.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

We don't know if this was a dem or not.

Saw the vid and saw the car...the car is illegal in Virginia with that heavy tinting.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 12, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Think of the death of a fellow  liberal as an exceptionally late-term abortion and your feelies will be soothed.
> ...


now we wait and see who Maxine Waters accuses of this horriffic event that killed at least one person


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 12, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> This guy when caught will be another right wing whackjob similar to Dylan Roof, David Duke, Donald Trump, or Alex Jones.
> 
> These people actually have the thought in their head they are going to force their racism on the rest of the population, that THIS is their moment. It's disgusting.


Exactly.

And when this conservative miscreant is caught most on the reprehensible right will defend him as not being a terrorist – when in fact his was indeed an act of rightwing terrorism.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

On the news a few minutes ago, they reported that the people the car plowed into were actually counter protesters, who were protesting the white supremacists. 

Because this situation is still fluid, I'd recommend waiting until more information becomes available.  They say that they think the driver has been taken into custody. 

Before we say who is to blame, lets wait and find out.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 12, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > This guy when caught will be another right wing whackjob similar to Dylan Roof, David Duke, Donald Trump, or Alex Jones.
> ...



Neither one of you loons knows who this moron was, stop pretending


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> On the news a few minutes ago, they reported that the people the car plowed into were actually counter protesters, who were protesting the white supremacists.
> 
> Because this situation is still fluid, I'd recommend waiting until more information becomes available.  They say that they think the driver has been taken into custody.
> 
> Before we say who is to blame, lets wait and find out.


----------



## Zander (Aug 12, 2017)

Have they caught the driver?


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 12, 2017)

Merged 3 threads --- all on this Current Event in VA..


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

Zander said:


> Have they caught the driver?


I wonder if they caught the person who actually called this accident.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> I wonder if they caught the person who actually called this accident.



Be nice to see George Soros' checkbook.....


----------



## Camp (Aug 12, 2017)

Could it have been a Mexican Border Jumper?


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> Wouldn't the counter protesters be the left wingers that were run over? I've only been watching bits and pieces on and off today so don't know who ran over who.



It was  intentional, the car rammed at 40 miles an hour???, hit about 15-20 people, crashed into the two cars in front of it, and then backed up and sped away* while cops were standing on the side of the road and didn’t do anything.”
*
FFS! All them cop cars around there, on the side roads and they can't spare 4 to chase to down this car.
TBD.  Anyway.


----------



## Kosh (Aug 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Have they caught the driver?
> ...



Do not know, but they have located the car!.

Geller added that the car seen backing away with a smashed hood in the above video had been located.

At least 1 dead after car plows into protesters during clashes at 'Unite the Right' rally


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> The progressives and anarchists win again, congratulations assholes, you got what you wanted.



Do you really believe the assholes were the protesters who were run over by a patriot?  It seems you're not alone, there are others who've posted above who are as fucked up as you.  Don't you find it odd (of course not) that the tactic by white nationalists was an act of domestic terrorism?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2017)

well--------why was the murderer NOT CAUGHT-------anyone?------could he have been caught but
his identity became a  "national secret"?


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> See it here:
> 
> Car strikes counter-protesters at Va. white supremacist rally
> 
> ...


Leftists incited the violence.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2017)

Oh good-----by now they know who did it-------RIGHT?


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

Start @23


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The progressives and anarchists win again, congratulations assholes, you got what you wanted.
> ...



You're calling the driver a "patriot"?  

Antifa are a bunch of assholes yes, they've proven that over the last six months with their terror tactics, regardless if they have become a victim of their own tactics.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > See it here:
> ...



You're insane!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

*Trump Goons are out in the street Crushing cars into people and beating people as they Fly Swastikas and Confederate flags*



*‘Gotta go, gotta go!’: Black pastor bolts Joy Reid live interview as white nationalists attack fellow pastors*
During a live-feed interview with MSNBC host Joy Reid, a black minister who was one of the counter-protesters at a white nationalist march in Charlottesville, Virginia suddenly had to bolt from the screen as her fellow pastors and other counter-protesters were attacked.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 12, 2017)

And of course had a Muslim done the same the reprehensible right would be calling it an act of terror and accusing all Muslims of being ‘terrorists.’


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Why was my thread merged? Left wing run's this site.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> See it here:
> 
> Car strikes counter-protesters at Va. white supremacist rally
> 
> ...




The "pro-white" protestors were later scene at various banks cashing their checks from the Democrat National Committee.....as we saw during the election, the DNC hired people through bob craemer and scot foval to incite violence at Trump rallies...this is obviously an extension of that activity....

This is what they did during the election....now we see that they are still active...


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> Wouldn't the counter protesters be the left wingers that were run over? I've only been watching bits and pieces on and off today so don't know who ran over who.


Oh they don't either, but this is Reality America now.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

*The guy driving the car that crashed into the protesters needs a quick trial then Hang him *


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > See it here:
> ...



Guess you have to show something else won't ya now.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Do you really believe the assholes were the protesters who were *run over by a patriot?*  ....


Something is profoundly disturbed in you.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

*‘This is the face of fascism’: Bush ethics czar blames Trump’s far-right staffers for Charlottesville riot*


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


They have incited violence at a peaceful protest because they are antifa terrorists who hate Bill of Rights.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *The guy driving the car that crashed into the protesters needs a quick trial then Hang him *


Is he white?  If not we can skip the trial and have a cop murder him.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

You know, when I saw the various videos, one thing kinda stands out............the driver couldn't see through the crowd, and apparently he didn't think that the 2 vehicles at the stop sign would be there.   Why?  Because he hit the car with enough force to buckle in the back of the vehicle and tear up his front end pretty good.  Then, there was the quick way he backed out of there when he realized that going forward was no longer an option. 

I've heard that they have caught him, but no verified reports yet.  Still listening to the news.   One of the main things that I want to happen today is for this idiot to be taken in by the cops ALIVE!  We need to know who he's connected with, as well need to know if there are other attacks like this planned. 

But, like I said, we should only deal in what we know right now, not what we think or wish was true.  We need to wait until this idiot is caught to see what side they were on. 

By the way...................this white supremacist demonstration has been mentioning their support of Trump quite a bit.  Why hasn't Trump denounced them yet?  He didn't say anything at his press conference that just happened. 

Guess we're gonna have to wait for the tweet at 3:00 am.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Oh good-----by now they know who did it-------RIGHT?



The lefties are crossing their fingers hoping it's a white supremacist guy as opposed to an Antifa idiot that took a wrong turn.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Trump Goons are out in the street Crushing cars into people and beating people as they Fly Swastikas and Confederate flags*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leftist caused violence. Why the fuck is clergy even there? No place for them.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *‘This is the face of fascism’: Bush ethics czar blames Trump’s far-right staffers for Charlottesville riot*


Nah, that's your corporate media fully understanding how stupid the public is and how easy it is to keep them screeching at each other so that the societal wealth redistribution scam may continue unabated.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

*Trump sponsored Terrorism on the Streets of Our Nation*





*‘He should be the one to lead on this’: Dem lawmaker blisters Trump for standing by while Charlottesville explodes*


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump Goons are out in the street Crushing cars into people and beating people as they Fly Swastikas and Confederate flags*
> ...


Tell your god about it.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *‘This is the face of fascism’: Bush ethics czar blames Trump’s far-right staffers for Charlottesville riot*




Yeah...the Bushies are the reason obama won......the violence of the left is now being met by people who will not be beaten and shot at by left wingers.....

The left wanted this, now they have it...actually, they don't want this...they don't want people fighting back, they just want people to submit.....and if they don't submit the left prefers firing squads and gas chambers....they hate it when people actually fight back....


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, when I saw the various videos, one thing kinda stands out............the driver couldn't see through the crowd, and apparently he didn't think that the 2 vehicles at the stop sign would be there.   Why?  Because he hit the car with enough force to buckle in the back of the vehicle and tear up his front end pretty good.  Then, there was the quick way he backed out of there when he realized that going forward was no longer an option.
> 
> I've heard that they have caught him, but no verified reports yet.  Still listening to the news.   One of the main things that I want to happen today is for this idiot to be taken in by the cops ALIVE!  We need to know who he's connected with, as well need to know if there are other attacks like this planned.
> 
> ...



When Hillary and Obama denounce the support of LaRaza, then we'll worry about Trump needing to denounce some idiot rednecks.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 12, 2017)

2aguy said:


> You don't have to be a racist to want these statues left in peace....a Civil War historian or someone who doesn't want left wing Big Brother wiping away our history, all of it, like the taliban did in Afghanistan........like it or not, these are historical democrats who fought to keep slaves......remember, the Germans didn't dismantle the Death camps...they left them as reminders as to what happened, so humanity would never forget......we need to remember that these democrat soldiers fought to keep black slaves...so that we never forget what democrats are capable of....



Yes. They don't at all mind big giant statues to Yankees who fought to keep black people out the northern states and all of the new territories, so it's a bit of a mystery why they pretend to care about Confederate statues, since the South was far less racist than the North and certainly far less so than Lincoln was. They're obviously nut cases.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

Just heard on the news that the driver is now under arrest.  Expect a statement from the police in a couple of hours. 

Again..................we need to wait and see what this dude is all about before slinging accusations against one side or the other. 

Man..................I hate being the voice of reason.........................


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Trump sponsored Terrorism on the Streets of Our Nation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does have a point there, but Don's a pussy and all.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Your'e insane!  The First Amendment was spat upon by the white thug(s) who committed murder today.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, when I saw the various videos, one thing kinda stands out............the driver couldn't see through the crowd, and apparently he didn't think that the 2 vehicles at the stop sign would be there.   Why?  Because he hit the car with enough force to buckle in the back of the vehicle and tear up his front end pretty good.  Then, there was the quick way he backed out of there when he realized that going forward was no longer an option.
> 
> I've heard that they have caught him, but no verified reports yet.  Still listening to the news.   One of the main things that I want to happen today is for this idiot to be taken in by the cops ALIVE!  We need to know who he's connected with, as well need to know if there are other attacks like this planned.
> 
> ...


He just denounced them, and denounced them during campaign you ignorant racist prick.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, when I saw the various videos, one thing kinda stands out............the driver couldn't see through the crowd, and apparently he didn't think that the 2 vehicles at the stop sign would be there.   Why?  Because he hit the car with enough force to buckle in the back of the vehicle and tear up his front end pretty good.  Then, there was the quick way he backed out of there when he realized that going forward was no longer an option.
> ...




la raza.  black lies matter.  al sharpton. jesse jackson.  the castro brothers.

The list of monsters the democrats support and love is long and horrible....


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Just heard on the news that the driver is now under arrest.  Expect a statement from the police in a couple of hours.
> 
> Again..................we need to wait and see what this dude is all about before slinging accusations against one side or the other.
> 
> Man..................I hate being the voice of reason.........................



Oh that will happen anyway, doesn't make a damn bit of difference what the reality is.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

2aguy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


NRA, it goes on and on.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 12, 2017)

CNN will accuse the driver of being a staunch Trump supporter until they get the news that it was only someone who voted for Trump


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good-----by now they know who did it-------RIGHT?
> ...




could be some nut high on KETAMINE.      I have no specific examples-----but that stuff----
as I have  LEARNED-----is supposed to be mind-altering.    People SEE stuff


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




no....that was done by the left wing bernie supporter who tried to murder the Republican baseball team, the left winger who tried to assassinate Trump, and the left wingers who beat, and shot Trump supporters and blocked conservatives from speaking on college campuses......


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


They have freedom of assembly and speech. Counter protesters showed up to incite violence ...well, they got it.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 12, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> This guy when caught will be another right wing whackjob similar to Dylan Roof, David Duke, Donald Trump, or Alex Jones.
> 
> These people actually have the thought in their head they are going to force their racism on the rest of the population, that THIS is their moment. It's disgusting.


I won't be even slightly surprised if it's a lefty. Everyone know you people will eat your own for political gain.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> CNN will accuse the driver of being a staunch Trump supporter until they get the news that it was only someone who voted for Trump




I vote----HE DIDN'T VOTE-------anyone want to bet?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

Picaro said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to be a racist to want these statues left in peace....a Civil War historian or someone who doesn't want left wing Big Brother wiping away our history, all of it, like the taliban did in Afghanistan........like it or not, these are historical democrats who fought to keep slaves......remember, the Germans didn't dismantle the Death camps...they left them as reminders as to what happened, so humanity would never forget......we need to remember that these democrat soldiers fought to keep black slaves...so that we never forget what democrats are capable of....
> ...


That's the game, "your side's shittier than my side, so there!".

All while the power brokers join hands behind closed doors and rape society laughing.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

Picaro said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to be a racist to want these statues left in peace....a Civil War historian or someone who doesn't want left wing Big Brother wiping away our history, all of it, like the taliban did in Afghanistan........like it or not, these are historical democrats who fought to keep slaves......remember, the Germans didn't dismantle the Death camps...they left them as reminders as to what happened, so humanity would never forget......we need to remember that these democrat soldiers fought to keep black slaves...so that we never forget what democrats are capable of....
> ...



I hope you are being sarcastic................


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 12, 2017)

Americans attacking Americans no matter who it was is tragic.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



What white thug?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> They have incited violence at a peaceful protest because they are antifa terrorists who hate Bill of Rights.


*The people behind this Policeman are all Trump People...Look at the Trump Thugs in all their Finery*






 Follow


 Aaron 
	

 @Peekaso 
Sometimes a photo says more than 1,000 words...and none of them are good about those behind this officer. #Charlottesville

 1:15 PM - Aug 12, 2017  · Sterling Heights, MI


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

Vastator said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > This guy when caught will be another right wing whackjob similar to Dylan Roof, David Duke, Donald Trump, or Alex Jones.
> ...


Meh, you'll claim he was regardless.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Communist, Democrats, think this fine...but another expression of free speech in Virginia today is somehow wrong.
> Shocking video of ‘Gay Pride’ parade: Little girl watches nearly-nude man dance



Removing media censorship of 'Gay Community Values' for just a couple of weeks would render that entire 'Rights' hoax dead for the rest of the century.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



rape by laughter?


----------



## Camp (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump Goons are out in the street Crushing cars into people and beating people as they Fly Swastikas and Confederate flags*
> ...


Reports indicate the clergy at the event were local religious leaders there to prevent violence and the white nationalist and supremacist were outsiders.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, when I saw the various videos, one thing kinda stands out............the driver couldn't see through the crowd, and apparently he didn't think that the 2 vehicles at the stop sign would be there.   Why?  Because he hit the car with enough force to buckle in the back of the vehicle and tear up his front end pretty good.  Then, there was the quick way he backed out of there when he realized that going forward was no longer an option.
> 
> I've heard that they have caught him, but no verified reports yet.  Still listening to the news.   One of the main things that I want to happen today is for this idiot to be taken in by the cops ALIVE!  We need to know who he's connected with, as well need to know if there are other attacks like this planned.
> 
> ...



I agree, ABS.  It did appear the driver did not know the cars were there.  Heavy impact.  He was cooking down that street.  And, he fled fast.

Plus, as I've said before, that car would be pulled over in a NY minute in VA.  That level of tinting is strictly prohibited in the Commonwealth.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > They have incited violence at a peaceful protest because they are antifa terrorists who hate Bill of Rights.
> ...



And people at BLM pro cop killing rallies are Obama voters.

So what?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > They have incited violence at a peaceful protest because they are antifa terrorists who hate Bill of Rights.
> ...



Only hominid of integrity is the one in front with the shades and uniform just in front of the wizardclown in red.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



You're not worth the 'splainin' pard.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > They have incited violence at a peaceful protest because they are antifa terrorists who hate Bill of Rights.
> ...




No....all of those guys are democrats on the payroll of the Democrat National Committee......organized, in all likelihood by bob craemer and scot foval...two men who organized the violence at Trump rallies for the Democrat National Committee and the hilary campaign....

They did this during the Trump rallies, they have now upped their game....

follow these guys back to their cars, find out who they are....and you can bet they will have ties to the local Teamsters union, the same union who gave scot foval and bob craemer help during the election...watch the video......it explains how the democrats incited violence....


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Camp said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


The VA governor shut them down even though the whiteys had a permit.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


All the antifa communist on other side behind white cop are communist Democrats.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 12, 2017)

one of the blockheads on MSNBC will assume that the cars breaks failed and it was just an innocent accident


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


I know, over your head again love.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2017)

Camp said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Those "white supremacists" find out who they are and you will likely find the Democrat National Committee.....they paid for violence at Trump ralllies.....they were caught doing it....those are likely union thugs working for the democrats....


----------



## Vastator (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > They have incited violence at a peaceful protest because they are antifa terrorists who hate Bill of Rights.
> ...


Then this guy has a limited vocabulary. I can think of plenty of good things one could say about this photo...
One obvious one being "Look at all those protesters, and still no fires, or looting!" That's just one of many. There's plenty there. One just has to be willing to admit it to themselves.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



About what? There is a huge memorial to Lincoln in D.C. No joke.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Oh, commies, how original, cool,


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Antifa did not have permit.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

Vastator said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Yup, no violence in the hearts or actions of the Klan or Nazis, good point.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes, you are correct, ketamine does have certain hallucinogenic effects, but it is also a VERY powerful sedative.  Chances of them being able to drive there, run over all the people, and then try to escape while on ketamine are slime to none, and slim just left town.

*Ketamine*, sold under the brand name *Ketalar* among others, is a medication mainly used for starting and maintaining anesthesia.[4] It induces a trance-like state while providing pain relief, sedation, and memory loss.[5] Other uses include for chronic pain and for sedation in intensive care.[6][7] Heart function, breathing, and airway reflexes generally remain functional.[5] Effects typically begin within five minutes when given by injection with the main effects lasting up to 25 minutes.[3][4]

Common side effects include psychological reactions as the medication wears off.[8] These reactions may include agitation, confusion, or hallucinations.[4][8][9] Elevated blood pressure and muscle tremors are relatively common, while low blood pressure and a decrease in breathing are less so.[4][9] Spasms of the larynx may rarely occur.[4] Ketamine has been classified as an NMDA receptor antagonist but its mechanism was not well understood as of 2017.[10]

And, here is more about how it affects you when it is used recreationaly...................

*Recreational*
Main article: Recreational use of ketamine




Ketamine poured onto glass and left to dry
Ketamine use as a recreational drug has been implicated in deaths globally, with more than 90 deaths in England and Wales in the years of 2005-2013.[39] They include accidental poisonings, drownings, traffic accidents, and suicides.[39] The majority of deaths were among young people.[40] This has led to increased regulation (e.g., upgrading ketamine from a Class C to a Class B banned substance in the U.K.).[41]

Unlike the other well-known dissociatives phencyclidine (PCP) and dextromethorphan (DXM), ketamine is very short-acting. It takes effect within about 10 minutes,[42] while its hallucinogenic effects last 60 minutes when insufflated or injected and up to two hours when ingested orally.[43]

At anesthetic doses, under-dosaged from a medical point of view, ketamine produces a dissociative state, characterised by a sense of detachment from one's physical body and the external world which is known as depersonalization and derealization.[44] At sufficiently high doses, users may experience what is called the "K-hole", a state of extreme dissociation with visual and auditory hallucinations.[45] John C. Lilly, Marcia Moore and D. M. Turner (amongst others) have written extensively about their own entheogenic use of, and psychonautic experiences with ketamine.[46] Both Moore and Turner died prematurely (due to hypothermia and drowning respectively) during presumed unsupervised ketamine use.[47]

Ketamine - Wikipedia

The dissociative state that it produces would render you unable to drive or even walk.  If you take a high enough dose to find the "k hole", you won't even move. 

Saw a documentary on one of the learning channels about it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

* GOP Senator Does What Trump Refuses To Do And Denounces White Supremacist Hate Group
	
 *

*The GOP senator said the ideas spewed by the alt-right marchers "have no place in a civil society."… *


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Left thinks this is correct behavior.
Shocking video of ‘Gay Pride’ parade: Little girl watches nearly-nude man dance


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Permits are for shutting down protest and the voice of the people, I can see why folks would want to only offer that to certain folk.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

So I just watched one of the other videos of the car plow.  Chick is walking around commentating, and notices there are no police, and complains about it.  

Anyone else think it's ironic that the Antifa/BLM crowd that hate police are complaining they weren't there?

The white supremacists got a permit and had police.  Will Antifa learn from them?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Left thinks this is correct behavior.
> Shocking video of ‘Gay Pride’ parade: Little girl watches nearly-nude man dance



Looks like a gay thing to me pard.  You can hate them too ya know.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



They never call for OBama or any other Democratic Party leader to denounce BLM, Al Sharpton, etc., yet they think Trump is supposed to spend all day responding to every crank out there. lol what a bunch of frauds.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, when I saw the various videos, one thing kinda stands out............the driver couldn't see through the crowd, and apparently he didn't think that the 2 vehicles at the stop sign would be there.   Why?  Because he hit the car with enough force to buckle in the back of the vehicle and tear up his front end pretty good.  Then, there was the quick way he backed out of there when he realized that going forward was no longer an option.
> ...



I watched his remarks this morning when he signed the veteran's bill, and he did not denounce the white supremacists. 

Try again.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

*The Irony.*


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Yes he did...open up your biased ears.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * GOP Senator Does What Trump Refuses To Do And Denounces White Supremacist Hate Group
> 
> *
> 
> *The GOP senator said the ideas spewed by the alt-right marchers "have no place in a civil society."… *



Trump has condemned them, even your fake news covered it.

Trump condemns 'hatred, bigotry and violence on many sides' in Charlottesville - CNNPolitics


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

Picaro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



The conservatives called REPEATEDLY for Obama to denounce BLM while he was in office.  Remember the heat that conservatives gave Obama for talking about the black dude that was shot who he said could have been his son?


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Baz Ares said:


> *The Irony.*


Was there a Hillary sticker on the car?


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Obama was a racist.


----------



## Kosh (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



As much as the far left loves to talk about Trumps tweets..

Trump Tweets On Charlottesville Rally: 'No Place For This Kind Of Violence'


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

'President Donald Trump said on Saturday that he condemns in "the strongest possible terms this degree of hatred, bigotry and violence, on many sides" of the ongoing violent clashes in Charlottesville, Va., between white nationalists and counter-protesters, adding that he found the situation "very, very sad."'

Trump condemns 'bigotry and violence' in Charlottesville clashes


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > * GOP Senator Does What Trump Refuses To Do And Denounces White Supremacist Hate Group
> ...



He may have condemned hatred and bigotry, but he has yet to condemn white supremacists.   From your own link..............did you bother to read it? 

*President Donald Trump condemned hate "on many sides" in response to violent white nationalist protests in Charlottesville, Virginia, that have played out on national television Saturday.
"We condemn in the strongest possible terms this egregious display of hatred, bigotry and violence on many sides, on many sides," Trump said during a short statement. "It has been going on for a long time in our country -- not Donald Trump, not Barack Obama. It has been going on for a long, long time. It has no place in America." *
*He did not mention white nationalists and the alt-right movement in his remarks.*


----------



## Picaro (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



And he never did, and his AG provided protection for Black Panthers as well, among other wonderful 'unifying' activities. Do you have a point?


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, when I saw the various videos, one thing kinda stands out............the driver couldn't see through the crowd, and apparently he didn't think that the 2 vehicles at the stop sign would be there.   Why?  Because he hit the car with enough force to buckle in the back of the vehicle and tear up his front end pretty good.  Then, there was the quick way he backed out of there when he realized that going forward was no longer an option.
> ...



Ya.. IT whined 'Everybody Hates'. Classy.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Picaro (Aug 12, 2017)

Picaro said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



And, he never apologized for his part in trying to railroad Zimmerman into prison for grins, either.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Obama was a racist.


Perhaps.  But his rhetoric certainly made the issue of racism front and center and divided this country.  That division got Trump the win.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

*I believe what David Duke is saying

Duke said Saturday the white supremacist rally in Charlottesville is in line with Trump’s “promises.”*


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was a racist.
> ...


Trade issues much more important factor.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Leftist Democrats like to stir violence. We have seen it before.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I believe what David Duke is saying
> 
> Duke said Saturday the white supremacist rally in Charlottesville is in line with Trump’s “promises.”*


Your beliefs are irrelevant.  You have faith just like religious nutbags.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

*David Duke: Charlottesville Rally 'Fulfills The Promises Of Donald Trump'*



*1 Dead, 19 Injured From Car Plowing Through Charlottesville Rally*


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Just heard on the news that the driver is now under arrest.  Expect a statement from the police in a couple of hours.
> 
> Again..................we need to wait and see what this dude is all about before slinging accusations against one side or the other.
> 
> Man..................I hate being the voice of reason.........................



Correct, reason is dormant as can be scene in the video which killed one and injured 19 others.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Leftist incited the violence. Blood on their hands.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

EXCLUSIVE: Virginia Riots Staged To Bring In Martial Law, Ban Conservative Gatherings | News Wars


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, when I saw the various videos, one thing kinda stands out............the driver couldn't see through the crowd, and apparently he didn't think that the 2 vehicles at the stop sign would be there.   Why?  Because he hit the car with enough force to buckle in the back of the vehicle and tear up his front end pretty good.  Then, there was the quick way he backed out of there when he realized that going forward was no longer an option.
> ...



Sure he did, with a wink and a nod to neo fascists like you.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Wink and a nod. Lmfao. Who financed counter protesters?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Sure he did, with a wink and a nod to neo fascists like you.



What he said is reasonable and correct....and, non-divisive.  What a nice change from the last eight years.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Leftist incited the violence. Blood on their hands.



They are throwing piss and shit on people as MSM wont' report that bs.   ANTIFA we got some here lol


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...




Oh their GOD SORORS could never do such things bahahahh


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *David Duke: Charlottesville Rally 'Fulfills The Promises Of Donald Trump'*
> 
> 
> 
> *1 Dead, 19 Injured From Car Plowing Through Charlottesville Rally*



You lefties pay more attention to David Duke than any of us ever have.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *David Duke: Charlottesville Rally 'Fulfills The Promises Of Donald Trump'*
> ...



They fail  to realize Davide Duke is an asshole, who pushes his BLAME THE JEWS for fkn everything .  

He is a Mike Moore who pushes communist bs.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> You lefties pay more attention to David Duke than any of us ever have.


He believes what David Duke says.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > You lefties pay more attention to David Duke than any of us ever have.
> ...


*Echoes phrase used by President Trump in North Korea threat*









 Charlottesville Daily Progress
Banner headline of Daily Progress, a daily newspaper in Charlottesville and central Virginia, reads in all-caps "FIRE AND FURY."


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


You've already shown your disgusting racism on this site.  And, you just posted you believe what David Duke says.

That makes you a pig.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



You support murder and attempted murder when citizens exercise their right to free speech and expression, when you disagree with their message.  That makes you a )&*&^#$&%&^*$


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

*Trump ordered the Mosque bombing and is now sending the Brown shirts out on the streets of Our Nation...His supporters want to cancel the 2020 election and they are setting that up*


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

The rally was deemed an “unlawful assembly” by law enforcement as clashes intensified between right wing and left wing groups.

The state’s governor has since declared a state of emergency.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Trump ordered the Mosque bombing and is now sending the Brown shirts out on the streets of Our Nation...His supporters want to cancel the 2020 election and they are setting that up*


Don't take the brown acid.


----------



## Zander (Aug 12, 2017)

nobody knows anything except that a car ran into a crowd......

Put your hatred on hold.


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Yes they do..

Its called the US Constitution.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



No one is supporting murder.  Antifa showed up as per their globalist masters' demand and like morons choose to "protest" on random streets not blocked off by police.  It's hard to find sympathy for people that protest on public roads when they haven't cleared it with local police.  But that is what Antifa is all about, lawlessness and chaos.  You reap what you sow.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



I have mentioned you're insane?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


And...you just said "no one is supporting murder"....................


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> One kind of rock is granite.  The Granite State is Vermont.  Therefore Bernie Sanders did it.



That would be New Hampshire


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 12, 2017)

Zander said:


> nobody knows anything except that a car ran into a crowd......
> 
> Put your hatred on hold.




If this had happened in another country, you would be calling it terrorism. 

This is domestic terrorism. Fascists were violent long before their scheduled start time and they escalated all day.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > nobody knows anything except that a car ran into a crowd......
> ...


Still.....

nobody knows anything except that a car ran into a crowd......

Put your hatred on hold.


----------



## xyz (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


You're an idiot, and incapable of understand posts on the forum.



TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Trump ordered the Mosque bombing and is now sending the Brown shirts out on the streets of Our Nation...His supporters want to cancel the 2020 election and they are setting that up*


No, I don't think so, there isn't enough of these specific guys, but it will be the second time he is refusing to condemn terrorism in a short while.


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



*Jared Kushner didn't disclose business ties to George Soros, Peter Thiel, and Goldman Sachs, or that he owes $1 billion in loans*


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...




Must be a different protest than the one with the fascists bashing heads since early this morning and now, running into a crowd of ANTI- FASCISTS.

To refresh your memory, it was fascism that this country fought in past war. 

There is no place for these low life bums in the US.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


No room for them in the U.S.....plenty of room for them in trumpanzee-istan.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

xyz said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know blatant racism when I see it, fuckchop.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > They have incited violence at a peaceful protest because they are antifa terrorists who hate Bill of Rights.
> ...


Hey "Top Poster Of Bullshit For the Month" CHERRY PICK MUCH?


----------



## xyz (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I don't think you put a mirror in front of yourself every time you use the n-word.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



You know Si Modo, I'm thinking that you, Zander, myself and a couple of others on here who are saying to lets find out what actually happened are the only reasonable ones on this thread. 

Hate to tell the rest of you, but police work and getting correct information and facts takes time.  You can't just order it up instantly like you can with social media, you have to wait until the facts are sorted. 

To project in one way or the other will only make you look stupid and ignorant if you are wrong.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

xyz said:


> I don't think you put a mirror in front of yourself every time you use the n-word.




And, who the fuck are you?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Carter Malone said:
> ...


Yup.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

bodecea said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Well on that I may be wrong.  Clearly there are Antifa and media types that support murder, on camera especially.  More coverage for them and ad revenue.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Okay...............we're starting to agree again................and you know that we never agree................................

(don't take this the wrong way, but...............)

Hey, Si Moron..................quit agreeing with me, you're making me break out in hives!


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Okay...............we're starting to agree again................and you know that we never agree................................
> 
> (don't take this the wrong way, but...............)
> 
> Hey, Si Moron..................quit agreeing with me, you're making me break out in hives!


  I forgot about Si moron....

Be very afraid.


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 12, 2017)

Kosh said:


> While this is a far left action, it is hard to say who did it.



Huh?

The guy with the shaved head in the car who got arrested and will be raped by blacks very soon.

Justice.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

So much for CONSPIRACY


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 12, 2017)

Seems like the right doesn't care that a murder was committed today - in the name of fascism and nazis.

That makes that dead person an American hero. Same with the 19 injured as well as those who fought the domestic terrorists.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> Seems like the right doesn't care that a murder was committed today - in the name of fascism and nazis.
> 
> That makes that dead person an American hero. Same with the 19 injured as well as those who fought the domestic terrorists.


You have no clue as to what actually happened, you make up some crap and sling it. It may be a murder but no one has said yet. So, please stop lying!


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



theHawk

Link?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> See it here:
> 
> Car strikes counter-protesters at Va. white supremacist rally
> 
> ...




The reports are confused on whether this was BLM-ANTIFA Nazi running down the other Nazis, or the other Nazis running down the BLM-ANTIFA Nazis.

Too many fucking Nazis either way.

Oh, and which ever side did it, it was an act of terrorism just like the Muzzie Beasts keep pulling in Europe. The perp needs to be put to death as a terrorist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you put a mirror in front of yourself every time you use the n-word.
> ...



XYZ is a demo-fascist fucktard.

Oh, was that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > And, who the fuck are you?
> ...


Pretty much...


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Carter Malone said:
> ...




I like your posting style and thoughtful approach a lot. OTOH, I've been watching this all day. The fascists/nazis were attacking peaceful protesters all day. They started very early this morning, even though their starting time was noon local time. 

The white, shaved head driver pushed two other cars into the patriotic counter group and then backed up into more of them. It was a long way from where the fascists/nazis were. 

The injured count is up to 35 now.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



CNN - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> I like your posting style and thoughtful approach a lot. OTOH, I've been watching this all day. The fascists/nazis were attacking peaceful protesters all day. They started very early this morning, even though their starting time was noon local time.
> 
> The white, shaved head driver pushed two other cars into the patriotic counter group and then backed up into more of them. It was a long way from where the fascists/nazis were.
> 
> The injured count is up to 35 now.


Link to this additional information.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> > I like your posting style and thoughtful approach a lot. OTOH, I've been watching this all day. The fascists/nazis were attacking peaceful protesters all day. They started very early this morning, even though their starting time was noon local time.
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Yep, 1 dead and 35 injured.  Some are in critical condition, so there may be more dead at a later time.  Thank you for your comments on my posting style.  Most of the time, I like to be rational, but sometimes, I'm willing to roll in the mud and be as stupid as the rest of them. 

But, like I said, going on just looks, or location, you can't really assume what happened for sure, but yeah, it looks like this was a white supremacist that was making an attack against anti white supremacist protesters. 

Police news conference will be in a couple of hours, we'll know better by then. 

Besides...................projecting about what someone may or may not have been thinking, doing or what group they belong to is kinda useless.  It's not going to make the attacker change their minds about why they did what they did, nor is projecting going to bring back the dead person or heal those who were injured. 

All projection can do without facts is just incite more divide.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Here are your own words saying the Right got what they deserved when a Leftist targeted the Republican charity baseball practice and opened fire.

"Considering the rhetoric of Trump, and his supporters, you might consider Karma as the reason for today's shooting. The _I've got mine, fuck the rest of you crowd_ ought to consider how their selfishness and callous disregard for others can come back to bite them."

When you believe (not proven yet) a Rightie targeted Leftists, it isn't Karma? They didn't get what they deserved? Somehow, it's still Trump's fault? 

Can you explain this twisted logic?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> > I like your posting style and thoughtful approach a lot. OTOH, I've been watching this all day. The fascists/nazis were attacking peaceful protesters all day. They started very early this morning, even though their starting time was noon local time.
> ...



Chances are, they are doing the same thing I am Si.  I'm listening to the news channels, swapping on occasion to see what the various networks are saying, as well as listening to the various commentators.  And yeah, so far it's one dead and 35 injured, I think about 4 or 5 of them are still in critical condition.  They update as they get it, and they are saying that the police will be making a statement shortly.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *‘This is the face of fascism’: Bush ethics czar blames Trump’s far-right staffers for Charlottesville riot*


*Trump supporters show their ass to our Nation*




*‘The f*cking Jew-lovers are gassing us!’: Nazi Charlottesville marcher drops F-bomb live on Fox News*
 Fox News reporter Doug McKelway got more than he bargained for on Saturday when he attempted to interview a group of pro-Nazi marchers at the “Unite the Right” protest in Charlottesville, VA.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

So, anyone have a link to them catching the driver?  A poster seems to think s/he knows a description of the driver.


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 12, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Im pretty sure it wasnt a regular hard working American who just wants to live a normal peaceful life that ran over 6 people just for laffs



19 people killing 1.

I agree.

These racist pigs are usually bitter malcontents, resentful at the world, and wanting to blame their failed lives on the OTHER.  This bitterness builds over a lifetime of shortcomings and perceived "raw deals" and imaginary reverse racism.  Bottom line:  They lack the ability to review their life, the choices they made, the shortcuts and mistakes, and SEE THEIR OWN PART IN THE OUTCOME.  They are completely incapable of being honest enough to admit they alone are the reason things didn't work out, dream never came to fruition--not outside sources.

Confederate soldiers returning home to demolished cities and a devastated economy (because it was based on free labor) turned their rage on former slaves.  They were so threatened by the blacks, they engaged in a hundred years of systematic suppression and terror, cowardly hiding behind sheets and masks.  They were incapable of seeing that it was the rich plantation owners and Southern Aristocrats who used them to engage in treason against the union to protect "their way of life" (slave-based economy).  The rich have been pitting poor whites against blacks for almost a century and a half.


Trump tapped this tree to get elected--now he's trying to un-ring the bell.  Can't.  Duke called him out.  That's why he won't fire Bannon, the Breitbart blowback.

And College educated pseudo-intellects whose lives fall short of their ambitions (failure)--branded themselves the Alt Right.  What an angry little world they live in -- making excuses, plotting against their imagined enemy, all the hours spent fostering hate and reassuring themselves they are right.  Waste lives.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

*One person was killed and numerous inured Saturday after a vehicle drove through a crowd of counter-protesters at the “Unite the Right” rally in Charlottesville, Virginia.*

According to the Daily Mail, the incident began after one of the counter-protesters threw a rock at the vehicle.

“A counter protester had allegedly thrown a rock at the car, causing the driver to swivel around and ram into people on the sidewalk, before driving away,” the article states. “Local police reported there were multiple injures and three vehicles were involved in the crash.”


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> So, anyone have a link to them catching the driver?  A poster seems to think s/he knows a description of the driver.



Was on CNN - "shaved head". is what I heard -- and police see a clear and deliberate attempt to attack "Counter-protestors"....

But trumpies have been trained like bark like dogs: "fake news, fake news" anytime they hear any perfectly legitimate news source.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Hate...let's hope you reap what you sow.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > So, anyone have a link to them catching the driver?  A poster seems to think s/he knows a description of the driver.
> ...


Thanks.

Yes, the video appears pretty deliberate.


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm glad Fox news is covering this story -- must be hard from them, knowing it's going to cost them viewers.


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 12, 2017)

A Virginia state police helicopter has crashed. That's all I know but, if there are deaths, wouldn't it be nice if the domestic terrorist fascists/nazi/kkk/white supremacists were charged? 

Justice.





TyroneSlothrop said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *‘This is the face of fascism’: Bush ethics czar blames Trump’s far-right staffers for Charlottesville riot*
> ...





Gassing them?

What fragile little cupcakes they are.


----------



## xyz (Aug 12, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *One person was killed and numerous inured Saturday after a vehicle drove through a crowd of counter-protesters at the “Unite the Right” rally in Charlottesville, Virginia.*
> 
> According to the Daily Mail, the incident began after one of the counter-protesters threw a rock at the vehicle.
> 
> “A counter protester had allegedly thrown a rock at the car, causing the driver to swivel around and ram into people on the sidewalk, before driving away,” the article states. “Local police reported there were multiple injures and three vehicles were involved in the crash.”


So you show your true face by supporting the neo-Nazis.

The Daily Mail is the top of the U.K. gutter press.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Aug 12, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> Seems like the right doesn't care that a murder was committed today - in the name of fascism and nazis.
> 
> That makes that dead person an American hero. Same with the 19 injured as well as those who fought the domestic terrorists.



Do you believe Scalise is an American hero along with the other Republican representatives fired upon by a Leftist?


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> So, anyone have a link to them catching the driver?  A poster seems to think s/he knows a description of the driver.




Si modo 
There was a report of a shaved head and white.

Who said they know the description? Was it more than just this?


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 12, 2017)

Tresha91203 said:


> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like the right doesn't care that a murder was committed today - in the name of fascism and nazis.
> ...



Tresha91203 

No. He's anything BUT an American hero. 

He was just another white supremacist asshole. 

Funny thing is, he voted to give guns to the mentally ill and the guy who shot him was in indeed mentally ill. Ain't karma a bitch?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > So, anyone have a link to them catching the driver?  A poster seems to think s/he knows a description of the driver.
> ...


I have the local news on now (I live in Virginia).  They do say a person is in custody, but they offer no description of him/her.

I'm wondering your source for the description of the fuckscum.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

hazlnut said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > So, anyone have a link to them catching the driver?  A poster seems to think s/he knows a description of the driver.
> ...


There are no legitimate news sources any more.


----------



## dani67 (Aug 12, 2017)

but white cant be terrorist!!


----------



## Tresha91203 (Aug 12, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Carter Malone said:
> ...



Got it. Righties killing Lefties = murderous Nazis. Lefties killing Righties = Karma, justice served. That's one of the reasons we have President Trump.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Carter Malone said:
> ...


Total falsehood.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Gladly, I sow truth and reason.


----------



## dani67 (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

dani67 said:


> but white cant be terrorist!!




Read up on the IRA, idiot.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

xyz said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *One person was killed and numerous inured Saturday after a vehicle drove through a crowd of counter-protesters at the “Unite the Right” rally in Charlottesville, Virginia.*
> ...


Only if it doesn't support your "story", right?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Carter Malone said:
> ...



Sometimes the evidence is_ so _obvious the fact that a murder occurred is ascertained immediately.  The video is probative a crime occurred, the motivation of the driver has not yet been determined; however, a reasonable person who accidentally drove into a crowd would apply his or her brakes, and render aid to those he or she injured.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



It's not noticeable.  What I read from you is the hate, fear and bigotry of a neo fascist.


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2017)

Only one winner in Charlottesville today.... George Soros.


Well, two winners   ....Soros and the Deep State.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2017)

Prelim  reports of license plate scan reveals and anti trumper open border druggie.......


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Prelim  reports of license plate scan reveals and anti trumper open border druggie.......


Source?????

Do people just make shit up and post it?

Yes, that's rhetorical, too.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2017)

“We must love each other, respect each other and cherish our history and our future together,” the president said in remarks before signing the Veterans Affairs Act in Bedminster, New Jersey.

“What is vital now is a swift restoration of law and order and the protection of innocent lives,” Trump said. “No citizen should ever fear for their safety and security in our society.”

“No matter our color, creed, religion, or political party, we are all Americans first. We love our country, we love our God, we love our flag, we’re proud of our country. We’re proud of who we are,”
 President Trump


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Prelim  reports of license plate scan reveals and anti trumper open border druggie.......
> ...


Plate is clearly legible in photos...........I'm guessing this is inconvenient thus the silence by the press


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Prelim  reports of license plate scan reveals and anti trumper open border druggie.......


Ohio plate. Can you link any of that?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2017)

One killed, 19 injured after car strikes crowd at Charlottesville rally

Brennan Gilmore, a 37-year-old who works for a start up, shot the footage and said he heard tires squealing before he saw a gray Dodge Charger build up speed and ram the crowd. It hit a number of people before plowing into the bumper of another car

"It was very clearly intentional," Gilmore told NBC News. "From the far end of the street it accelerated, slowed down right before the crowd and then slammed on the gas through the crowd sending bodies flying. And then it reversed back into the street dragging bodies and clothes."

The car then backed up and fled the scene

What Hillary described as one of the deplorables


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Prelim  reports of license plate scan reveals and anti trumper open border druggie.......
> ...


Yes, they do, all day long. Not pointing any fingers, but yes....


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2017)

President Trump said he disavows political  violence from any side.

He said it all in my opinion.

Unlike the   left wing  media.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2017)

How long, if ever, before Trump calls it rightwing terrorism?


----------



## Confounding (Aug 12, 2017)

Why do we need to focus on left or right wing in situations like this? Why does every tragedy have to be political propaganda? Neither side is responsible for maniacs like this.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 12, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> How long, if ever, before Trump calls it rightwing terrorism?



Some people might call it payback. The counter protestors started the violence.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > How long, if ever, before Trump calls it rightwing terrorism?
> ...



Ah look, a terrorist sympathizer tells a lie to justify his support for terror.

Get lost.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2017)

Confounding said:


> Why do we need to focus on left or right wing in situations like this? Why does every tragedy have to be political propaganda? Neither side is responsible for maniacs like this.



Right, because neither side is responsible for Islamist extremists driving trucks into crowds?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

Tresha91203 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Trump's rhetoric, pre and post his election, have been divisive.  I don't think anyone can deny that.  His identity politics singles out enemies from such diverse groups as Muslims, liberals, professors and higher education, Democrats, individual Republicans, the Media, Individual States, past POTUS and anyone who does not tow the line he has set.

Yes VIRGINIA, the hate and violence which occurred today in your City was a product of Trump's rhetoric.  That much we know, and that is something we will not forget or forgive.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 12, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we need to focus on left or right wing in situations like this? Why does every tragedy have to be political propaganda? Neither side is responsible for maniacs like this.
> ...



No, but there are people like you eager to pin this on the other side, when there has been a slew of left wing violence preceding and following the election of President Trump. Spare us your false indignance, Carbine.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 12, 2017)

But when BLM brings guns and knives to polling booths - all is well.
When the "occupiers" are setting cars on fire, destroying buildings, beating up women, and defecating on street corners - all is well. I see.


----------



## The VOR (Aug 12, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> How long, if ever, before Trump calls it rightwing terrorism?


Are you kidding?  He is probably going to pay for the murderer's lawyer.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> One killed, 19 injured after car strikes crowd at Charlottesville rally
> 
> Brennan Gilmore, a 37-year-old who works for a start up, shot the footage and said he heard tires squealing before he saw a gray Dodge Charger build up speed and ram the crowd. It hit a number of people before plowing into the bumper of another car
> 
> ...



Link to political affiliation of the driver?


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


The hate all came from the dim protesters. It's not against the law to protest the taking down of historical statues. And why do all the regressive libs here call them racists? Do you call blacks racist when they murder 5 cops and burn and loot towns? Why is ALL the media calling them racists? If this isn't a conspiracy to hurt whites I don't know what is.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Obama is the master of identity politics.  Most of us are pretty sick of it.


----------



## Snouter (Aug 12, 2017)

Does anyone know what traffic laws were violated?  Following too close? Leaving the scene of an accident?  Driving too fast for conditions?  Hit and run?  All four?

Example of no charges filed.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> But when BLM brings guns and knives to polling booths - all is well.
> When the "occupiers" are setting cars on fire, destroying buildings, beating up women, and defecating on street corners - all is well. I see.



So what you previously condemned you now support?  lol, moron.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One killed, 19 injured after car strikes crowd at Charlottesville rally
> ...



His political affiliation is irrelevant. He is a murderer, a terrorist; neither right wing, nor left wing.


----------



## occupied (Aug 12, 2017)

I am going to wait, my conscience cries out for a rush to judgement but instead I think I'll go have a few drinks and wait on some details in this. God help the bastard who did this if it was indeed political.


----------



## Confounding (Aug 12, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we need to focus on left or right wing in situations like this? Why does every tragedy have to be political propaganda? Neither side is responsible for maniacs like this.
> ...


 
The only people responsible for murder and mayhem are the people that partake in it. There are extremist lunatics on the fringes of every political ideology. The people in between are not responsible for that.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



BLM and Antifa used violence. Fact. Speech does not cause violence. We learn that as children. That's why Trump's "rhetoric" is legal and protected but throwing moltov cocktails is illegal, even if it is in response to Trump.

If your spouse hurts your feelings, offends you or disagrees with your politics, assaulting your spouse is the WRONG response ... every time.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 12, 2017)

Yeah yeah the left is going to try to exploit this for some cheap political points. The right would do the same thing had the perp been on the left. The problem is the perp is usually on the left.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 12, 2017)

Confounding said:


> Why do we need to focus on left or right wing in situations like this? Why does every tragedy have to be political propaganda? Neither side is responsible for maniacs like this.



I've watched here as fascists in this forum have been itching for a fight. Come and get them. There's always a skin head thug looking to punch out a minority. This event was an open invitation to violence. 

The scum can claim a scalp and show how tough they are.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

OP is a disgusting hack.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> One killed, 19 injured after car strikes crowd at Charlottesville rally
> 
> Brennan Gilmore, a 37-year-old who works for a start up, shot the footage and said he heard tires squealing before he saw a gray Dodge Charger build up speed and ram the crowd. It hit a number of people before plowing into the bumper of another car
> 
> ...


LOL Don't even know who the guy is. And you've got him convicted. You people are mental.


----------



## radical right (Aug 12, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > But when BLM brings guns and knives to polling booths - all is well.
> ...



They did the same on people illegally registered to vote in more than one state.  Until they found three people in the Trump campaign that were guilty of it.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 12, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Get a life, where was your outrage when the antifas and the BLM killed police in Dallas? I am not supporting terror I am talking about revenge(human nature) and the last half of the Golden Rule.


----------



## Zander (Aug 12, 2017)

LWNJ's are so desperate to score political points......despicable.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

radical right said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


Names. Links.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 12, 2017)

Rocko said:


> Yeah yeah the left is going to try to exploit this for some cheap political points. The right would do the same thing had the perp been on the left. The problem is the perp is usually on the left.



Right wing race crimes have tripled since Trump announced his candidacy, since Trump urged supporters to rough up protestors, and called swastikas on Synagogues "false flag attacks". 

Trump has been pretending they're not happening. Even when that white supremacist knifed those two men on public transit in Washington. People are being killed, and they're not those on the left.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah yeah the left is going to try to exploit this for some cheap political points. The right would do the same thing had the perp been on the left. The problem is the perp is usually on the left.
> ...


Links? Proof?


----------



## Zander (Aug 12, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah yeah the left is going to try to exploit this for some cheap political points. The right would do the same thing had the perp been on the left. The problem is the perp is usually on the left.
> ...



They've tripled? link?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 12, 2017)

Rocko said:


> Yeah yeah the left is going to try to exploit this for some cheap political points. The right would do the same thing had the perp been on the left. *The problem is the perp is usually on the left.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> cheap political points...


----------



## radical right (Aug 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> LOL Don't even know who the guy is. *And you've got him convicted. *You people are mental.


 We have him on multiple video tapes and photographs committing the crime(s)
Vehicular homicide, homicide, reckless driving,  leaving the scene of an accident, hate crime, and even terrorism.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Right wing race crimes have tripled since Trump announced his candidacy, ....


Link?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Aug 12, 2017)

Ugh he's antifa.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > How long, if ever, before Trump calls it rightwing terrorism?
> ...


"Some people might call it payback".....What kind of people might those be?


----------



## TheDude (Aug 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> One killed, 19 injured after car strikes crowd at Charlottesville rally
> 
> Brennan Gilmore, a 37-year-old who works for a start up, shot the footage and said he heard tires squealing before he saw a gray Dodge Charger build up speed and ram the crowd. It hit a number of people before plowing into the bumper of another car
> 
> ...



Therefore 50% of Americans (the deplorable) would do the same.  You're a very smart person.  What's your address anyway, I have a car to spare.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Aug 12, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> But when BLM brings guns and knives to polling booths - all is well.
> When the "occupiers" are setting cars on fire, destroying buildings, beating up women, and defecating on street corners - all is well. I see.


Actually he was on BLM's side.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Oh that ship sailed hours ago when Rexx Taylor started his desperate-plea-for-attention thread called "Angry Democrat Plows Into WhiteNationalists".  Which title I have no doubt this thread was a satire on.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> One killed, 19 injured after car strikes crowd at Charlottesville rally
> 
> Brennan Gilmore, a 37-year-old who works for a start up, shot the footage and said he heard tires squealing before he saw a gray Dodge Charger build up speed and ram the crowd. It hit a number of people before plowing into the bumper of another car
> 
> ...




Long live the deplorables, pay back is a bitch for this pc nonsense.


.


 



.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 12, 2017)

When a car or truck driven by an Islamist plows into a crowd somewhere in the world, you'll never see anyone on the left run to their computer and begin posting stories about it.


----------



## Zander (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Right wing race crimes have tripled since Trump announced his candidacy, ....
> ...



Link?   

She pulled it out of her ass.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

radical right said:


> We have him on multiple video tapes and photographs committing the crime(s)
> Vehicular homicide, homicide, reckless driving,  leaving the scene of an accident, *hate crime*, and even terrorism.


Can't agree on the bolded.  For a hate crime to have occurred, three things must take place...all of them:  1. a crime has to have been commited (seems to be the case here...a court is the only place that is determined); 2. the victims have to be a protected class as codified, AND, 3. the intent was to target specifically the protected class.

2 and 3 don't meet the standard, at least with the info at hand.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Huh? Did you read the title of _this_ thread? Please tell me you did, friend.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Of course.  As well as the RexxTaylor thread.  
One is a parody of the other.

You know --- like the "Obamagas" thread.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 12, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




You are looking at one of them.you reap what you sow ..


The left want to to trash and kill cops , the left wants to burn the American flag, kneel before the national anthem have safe spaces so they don't have to hear facts ?


Suck it.



.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


So we can blame the shootings of a Congressman and some Congressional aids in Washington DC on Hillary's divisive rhetoric, right?


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> When a car or truck driven by an Islamist plows into a crowd somewhere in the world, you'll never see anyone on the left run to their computer and begin posting stories about it.




Of course not...... because  apart from   being  hypocrites,  the Left  is a  great supporter  of Islamism.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


"thread called "Angry Democrat Plows Into WhiteNationalists". 


Can't seem to find that thread.


----------



## radical right (Aug 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > They did the same on people illegally registered to vote in more than one state.  Until they found three people in the Trump campaign that were guilty of it.
> ...



Start with names: Steve Bannon, Tiffany Trump, Steve Mnuchin, Jared Kushner


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2017)

And some pointed observations about what happened.....


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Trump ordered the Mosque bombing and is now sending the Brown shirts out on the streets of Our Nation...His supporters want to cancel the 2020 election and they are setting that up*


Is there a prize for biggest fonts of the month?


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 12, 2017)

Snouter said:


> Does anyone know what traffic laws were violated?  Following too close? Leaving the scene of an accident?  Driving too fast for conditions?  Hit and run?  All four?
> 
> Example of no charges filed.


You cannot block a road because you are butt hurt. You stand on the sidewalks. Lol, I would do the same if you loons blocked me in.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


If this is a parody (and you give the OP too much credit to have the ability even to know what a parody is), parodies go in TFZ.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Prelim  reports of license plate scan reveals and anti trumper open border druggie.......
> ...



All day and twice on Sunday.  "Reality" is a crutch.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...




actually, that would be Bernie Sanders hate filled rhetoric...since the baseball shooter who tried to murder Republicans worked as a Sander's volunteer and was known to both Illinois, democrat senators....and the guy who stabbed the two men in Seattle, after they approached him about mocking to muslim girls, was also a Sander's supporter......


----------



## radical right (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> 2 and 3 don't meet the standard, at least with the info at hand.



The police spokesman listed possible charges, and then said the facts were under investigation.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> All day and twice on Sunday.  "Reality" is a crutch.


Apparently.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Indeed, a parody of the parody just got posted.

"Leftwing Terrorist Drives Car Into Crowd...."

And if memory serves (and this may have been during your hiatus) the OP here is the same one who started the parody "Obamagas" thread.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump ordered the Mosque bombing and is now sending the Brown shirts out on the streets of Our Nation...His supporters want to cancel the 2020 election and they are setting that up*
> ...


He and Sonny Fucking Clark give each other a run for the title.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



So 'pinning' it on someone is NOW verboten around here?  Let me guess why.


----------



## radical right (Aug 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> "thread called "Angry Democrat Plows Into WhiteNationalists".
> 
> 
> Can't seem to find that thread.



And you won't.

You also won't find thread Donald Trump nominated for nobel peace prize.  Or Donald Trump joins Mensa.  Or Donald Trump passes healthcare and tax cuts.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Funny that you got to be a Mod and can't find a thread that's been merged.  As I expect this will be.

But you can see my post mocking his title in that merged thread.  I'll come back and quote it.

Edit -- here's my mock-up of RexxTaylor's title, seven minutes after he posted the thread:



Pogo said:


> Angry irrelevant poster with nothing to say inserts political party into story with no political parties mentioned
> 
> Apparently he's trying to tell us "white nationalists are all Republicans".  Allllll righty then.



Thread posted at 15:09, ended with the words "what an jerk!!" [sic] which he called a mod (FCT) to come fix.

Will there be anything else?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 12, 2017)

radical right said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > "thread called "Angry Democrat Plows Into WhiteNationalists".
> ...



Saying the previous poster was lying?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I can't keep up with the actions taken at this place.

Good grief.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



There was a thread like that earlier.  I reported it.  It got moved somewhere.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

2aguy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Ah, you mean Jeremy Christian, the Jew-hater who posted "If Trump is the next Hitler then I am joining his army".  That guy.

Yeah rotsa ruck selling that one.


----------



## namvet (Aug 12, 2017)

I hope they blow each other's shit away


----------



## radical right (Aug 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Saying the previous poster was lying?



If there was such a thread, it was either moved to the "political satire" section, or merged with another thread.

You should be able to track it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I pretty much don't care who did what. The fact the people are "parodying" this tragedy is starting to piss me off.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



Racism is not restricted to only white, poorly educated southern crackers; racism crosses all boundaries of race, color, ethnicity, region, education and religion. 

Q.  Why did the protesters show up with helmets, sticks, long guns and hand guns?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Found a thread, by Rexx, that was merged with one by Wry, but the title of that one was:



Post
*Car slams into counter protesters in Charlottesville, Va.*


Nothing about leftist there


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 12, 2017)

radical right said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Saying the previous poster was lying?
> ...


I did

See previous post.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Racism is not restricted to only white, poorly educated southern crackers; racism crosses all boundaries of race, color, ethnicity, education and religion.
> 
> Q.  Why did the protesters show up with helmets, sticks, long guns and hand guns?


If you think racism only happens in the south, you are sorely misinformed.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I know right?  I'm severely tempted to post a thread called "Centrist Terrorist Drives Car Into Crowd".  After all he _did_ drive down the middle of the road. 

Damned Centrists.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Nothing about "leftist" in my post either.  It said --- and still says, and will continue to say ---- "Angry Democrat".
That's uh, kind of why my retort makes mention of political parties.

Get it?

Literacy is a lost art.

The title you're quoting there is WryCatcher's title, which preceded Rexx's and is where Rexx's ended up.  That's not Rexx's title.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


To protect themselves from violent democrats who have proven to be lawless and violent.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



care to point out the words "angry democrat" in this thread title?

*Car slams into counter protesters in Charlottesville, Va.

"Literacy is a lost art."

Then you should get the needed help to overcome it.*


----------



## 12icer (Aug 12, 2017)

I would post something but it would just get censored. The only thing I will post is the rally members had a right to be able to hold a peaceful rally, the counter protesters attacked them and the original rally members protected themselves since the police would not. If it took a car killing a few liberals involved in a criminal assault then so be it. There is NO right not to be offended, no right to erase someone's history, no right to infringe upon the rights of others and attack them for exercising those rights. Liberals are the ones who stop others from exercising their rights, NOT conservatives if we did you really wouldn't like it. Too bad they didn't get mowed down before they sprayed the rally members with paint and pepper spray and assaulted them. If they had let them exercise their constitutional rights, there would have been no trouble whatsoever. Edit me now or just ban me. The same people make the same old tired lies and propaganda shit daily with no basis in reality to back it up. Liberals are so historically and mentally challenged it is just watching a cartoon anyway. AMF's


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

radical right said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...


False. It was already proven false.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

12icer said:


> I would post something but it would just get censored. The only thing I will post is the rally members had a right to be able to hold a peaceful rally, the counter protesters attacked them and the original rally members protected themselves since the police would not. If it took a car killing a few liberals involved in a criminal assault then so be it. There is NO right not to be offended, no right to erase someone's history, no right to infringe upon the rights of others and attack them for exercising those rights. Liberals are the ones who stop others from exercising their rights, NOT conservatives if we did you really wouldn't like it. Too bad they didn't get mowed down before they sprayed the rally members with paint and pepper spray and assaulted them. If they had let them exercise their constitutional rights, there would have been no trouble whatsoever. Edit me now or just ban me. The same people make the same old tired lies and propaganda shit daily with no basis in reality to back it up. Liberals are so historically and mentally challenged it is just watching a cartoon anyway. AMF's



No edit needed for this story.  All that's needed is.............

"Link?"


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2017)

Somehow what's being lost in all the details is that this was a fucking big white supremacist rally,

apparently occurring by magic since if you read enough USMB you'd know that, according to conservatives,

there is no more racism in America.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

radical right said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


Later they were shown to be not guilty. Don't that stop you from telling lies though.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> care to point out the words "angry democrat" in this thread title?
> 
> *Car slams into counter protesters in Charlottesville, Va.
> 
> ...


Not a lucky guy to have a shift here today, eh?

Good luck keeping up.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Somehow what's being lost in all the details is that this was a fucking big white supremacist rally,
> 
> apparently occurring by magic since if you read enough USMB you'd know that, according to conservatives,
> 
> there is no more racism in America.


False.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > care to point out the words "angry democrat" in this thread title?
> ...



We dont' do it by shifts, first come first serve.

and if it isn't in *red, *it has  nothing to do with my mod duties


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

12icer said:


> I would post something but it would just get censored. The only thing I will post is the rally members had a right to be able to hold a peaceful rally, the counter protesters attacked them and the original rally members protected themselves since the police would not. *If it took a car killing a few liberals involved in a criminal assault then so be it*. There is NO right not to be offended, no right to erase someone's history, no right to infringe upon the rights of others and attack them for exercising those rights. Liberals are the ones who stop others from exercising their rights, NOT conservatives if we did you really wouldn't like it. Too bad they didn't get mowed down before they sprayed the rally members with paint and pepper spray and assaulted them. If they had let them exercise their constitutional rights, there would have been no trouble whatsoever. Edit me now or just ban me. The same people make the same old tired lies and propaganda shit daily with no basis in reality to back it up. Liberals are so historically and mentally challenged it is just watching a cartoon anyway. AMF's


----------



## radical right (Aug 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Forums>The Taunting Arena>The Rubber Room>
*Leftwing Terrorist drives car into crowd*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 12, 2017)

(walks away)


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Care to explain how a thread CLEARLY labeled "posted by WryCatcher" should have RexxTaylor's title on it?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Ya still got the short straw.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 12, 2017)

*Rubio: It's important for Trump to call out white supremacists*
*http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...tant-for-trump-to-call-out-white-supremacists*
*Biden criticizes Trump's 'many sides' remarks: 'There is only one side'*
*http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...s-trumps-many-sides-remarks-there-is-only-one*
*Republican lawmakers criticize Trump response to Charlottesville*

Sen. Cory Gardner (R-Colo.) tweeted.



 Cory Gardner *✔* @SenCoryGardner 
Mr. President - we must call evil by its name. These were white supremacists and *this was domestic terrorism. *https://twitter.com/sencorygardner/status/896465229181210624 …

 4:44 PM - Aug 12, 2017


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 12, 2017)

radical right said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...



Did you happen to notice that thread started 30 minutes ago, and this thread started 2 hours ago?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> (walks away)



How do you post while walking?  I gotta try that.  Would open up a whole new world.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 12, 2017)

The guy was a stupid Bernie supporter who didn't know the people he targeted were against Trump. lol


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Biden criticizes Trump's 'many sides' remarks: 'There is only one side'*



First thing I thought when I heard "on many sides" was --- "awright, who's the clown who inserted the letters 
 "AN" into the White House teleprompter??

Gotta be O'bama.  He's still got the codes to it.   They're written in Arabic on the inside of his wedding ring.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Aug 12, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we need to focus on left or right wing in situations like this? Why does every tragedy have to be political propaganda? Neither side is responsible for maniacs like this.
> ...



WHOA, you never heard of the Knock-Out Game?


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 12, 2017)

The anti protestors should have stayed home

-Geaux


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

I was just about to start a thread about Trump giving his condolences for the deaths of the two Virginia State Troopers killed in the helicopter crash and not for the person who died when the car crashed into the crowd nor giving wishes for recover for those injured...

But finally 35 minutes after his initial tweet he finally did it.

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
Condolences to the family of the young woman killed today, and best regards to all of those injured, in Charlottesville, Virginia. So sad!

7:25 PM - 12 Aug 2017


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 12, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Pretty much the same on each side, that is what kind of people.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Aug 12, 2017)

Libs having their usual short term memory forgetting about this Bernie supporter/terrorist.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 12, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we need to focus on left or right wing in situations like this? Why does every tragedy have to be political propaganda? Neither side is responsible for maniacs like this.
> ...



If the anti protestors had stayed home the protest would be over, and all is well.

But no, the anti's were looking for just what transpired

-Geaux


----------



## radical right (Aug 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > Start with names: Steve Bannon, Tiffany Trump, Steve Mnuchin, Jared Kushner
> ...



*Registered in two states*
• Steve Bannon, Mr. Trump’s strategist, was registered to vote in Florida and New York, the Sarasota Herald-Tribune found.

• Tiffany Trump, Mr. Trump’s youngest daughter, was registered in Pennsylvania and New York, NBC News reported.

Continue reading the main story

• Sean Spicer, his press secretary, was registered in both Virginia and Rhode Island, according to The Washington Post.

• Jared Kushner, his son-in-law and close adviser, was registered in New York and New Jersey, according to The Washington Post.

• Steven Mnuchin, who is nominated to lead the Treasury Department, was registered in New York and California, CNN found.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Rubio: It's important for Trump to call out white supremacists*
> *Biden criticizes Trump's 'many sides' remarks: 'There is only one side'*
> *Republican lawmakers criticize Trump response to Charlottesville*
> 
> ...


Coming from a demonstrated racist like you.....


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

radical right said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...


They broke no law. Already proven and cried to death over by libs. Another fake story,  you can find it I'm sure but then you'd be guilty of searching for the truth and we both know you can't do that.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> The anti protestors should have stayed home
> 
> -Geaux



Ah yes, like the Democratic convention in Madison Wisconsin did?


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 12, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we need to focus on left or right wing in situations like this? Why does every tragedy have to be political propaganda? Neither side is responsible for maniacs like this.
> ...



Workplace violence

-Geaux


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 12, 2017)

2aguy said:


> You don't have to be a racist to want these statues left in peace....a Civil War historian or someone who doesn't want left wing Big Brother wiping away our history, all of it, like the taliban did in Afghanistan........like it or not, these are historical democrats who fought to keep slaves......remember, the Germans didn't dismantle the Death camps...they left them as reminders as to what happened, so humanity would never forget......we need to remember that these democrat soldiers fought to keep black slaves...so that we never forget what democrats are capable of....



Yeah, the statues themselves were created AFTER the war to celebrate the confederacy, they are not apart of the war itself. Plus, they'll end up in some museum, feel free to visit them anytime.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



So they uh, "got what was coming to them" huh.
They were "asking for it" huh.  The "way they were dressed", right?

Should have just "stayed home and shut up".

So revealing...


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Agreed

-Geaux


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 12, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> This guy when caught will be another right wing whackjob similar to Dylan Roof, David Duke, Donald Trump, or Alex Jones.
> 
> These people actually have the thought in their head they are going to force their racism on the rest of the population, that THIS is their moment. It's disgusting.



Your self righteous blabber is disgusting.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> See it here:
> 
> Car strikes counter-protesters at Va. white supremacist rally
> 
> ...


give that boy a medal!


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 12, 2017)

I wasn't being serious, Old Yeller.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

2aguy said:


> You don't have to be a racist to want these statues left in peace....a Civil War historian or someone who doesn't want left wing Big Brother wiping away our history, all of it, like the taliban did in Afghanistan........like it or not, these are historical democrats who fought to keep slaves......remember, the Germans didn't dismantle the Death camps...they left them as reminders as to what happened, so humanity would never forget......we need to remember that these democrat soldiers fought to keep black slaves...so that we never forget what democrats are capable of....



There were no "Democrat soldiers" except those on the Union side.  The Confederacy had no political parties.

(/COMPLETELY offtopic)


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > See it here:
> ...



You want a medal for terrorism?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 12, 2017)

There's a lot of loser Neo-Nazis, and ANTIFA.
Unfortunately a lot of these people are low class extremist twits on both sides.


----------



## radical right (Aug 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > *Registered in two states*
> ...



It was Trump who said it was illegal.  I just repeated Trumps claim, and the fact remains, many in his campaign were registered in multiple states. * That's the basis of voter fraud claims.

And voter ID laws don't prevent such voters from voting in multiple states.*


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You can get one in Palestine. You like Palestine, don't you?


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 12, 2017)

"Let's show up to a rally, be violent dickheads, and expect MSM to makes us victims when we have violence directed toward us...when we perpetrated the violence to begin with."


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

radical right said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...


Trump was mistaken. Even great men can be wrong once in a while.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



  Never been there.  But this isn't Palestine; it's western Virginia.  And I have been there.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> I read the driver was stuck in his car by a rock thrown and that caused him to veer into the crowd.


Cincinattii pitcher who know doubt missed the strike zone


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > (walks away)
> ...



You have heard of smartphones before, right?

(Neener)


----------



## Vastator (Aug 12, 2017)

Any word on the driver? Is she... okay?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 12, 2017)

Now this is damn funny...  After all of the finger pointing... Officers and witnesses on the ground have pointed out the driver was ANTIFA...

The driver of the car that plowed through the crowd, according to official reports, was a member of ANTIFA. HE became upset because the other ANTIFA were beating his car with bats and other objects. Members of the group were questioned and it appears they were trying to create a riot in an effort to start a race war, by placing blaming on other protesters... they directed and aided the escape of the vehicle that was contained a few blocks away and its driver arrested.

This is what ANTIFA does.. They are anarchists..

The left  is so disorganized and stupid you attack your own.  This is not going to end well and the media that has been blaming the "ALT RIGHT" is going to be shown to be big liars and have major egg on their faces..  AGAIN...

This is going to blow up in liberal faces .......


----------



## Vastator (Aug 12, 2017)

Like I said previously in regard to this incident... it doesn't surprise me. In fact; I expected this to be the case...


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I read the driver was stuck in his car by a rock thrown and that caused him to veer into the crowd.
> ...



What?  A Cincinnati pitcher in Virginia?  That's a hell of an arm.  Rob Dibble couldn't even do that.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Now this is damn funny...  After all of the finger pointing... Officers and witnesses on the ground have pointed out the driver was ANTIFA...
> 
> The driver of the car that plowed through the crowd, according to official reports, was a member of ANTIFA. HE became upset because the other ANTIFA were beating his car with bats and other objects. Members of the group were questioned and it appears they were trying to create a riot in an effort to start a race war, by placing blaming on other protesters... they directed and aided the escape of the vehicle that was contained a few blocks away and its driver arrested.
> 
> ...




Sure he was.  Got a link to the story?  Quit spreading fake shit just to get rep points.  That's sad.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sure he was.  Got a link to the story?  Quit spreading fake shit just to get rep points.  That's sad.


Lots of made up shit without any links in this thread.  Amazing.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 12, 2017)

The incident today was no less a terrorist act than what happened in Nice.
Pure evil.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Aug 12, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I read the driver was stuck in his car by a rock thrown and that caused him to veer into the crowd.
> ...


miketx has been posting that garbage in all threads all day.

Funny that the blinded driver veering off the road to hit victims ended up rear-ending a car in the middle of the street, no?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 12, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Like I said previously in regard to this incident... it doesn't surprise me. In fact; I expected this to be the case...


I need to start a thread... 'Liberals caught creating a False Flag event to further agenda...'


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 12, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> The incident today was no less a terrorist act than what happened in Nice.
> Pure evil.


And what stopped the next attack? Nothing. The Left is succeeding in normalizing violence.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said previously in regard to this incident... it doesn't surprise me. In fact; I expected this to be the case...
> ...


Unless you have evidence, you deserve the ridicule coming your way.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I don't know if it's true, I saw it on some English media site and posted a link to it.


----------



## miketx (Aug 12, 2017)

radical right said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...


Trump was mistaken. Even great men can be wrong once in a while.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is damn funny...  After all of the finger pointing... Officers and witnesses on the ground have pointed out the driver was ANTIFA...
> ...



Give it 48 hours...  Then you can eat that fake shit you keep spreading...


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




Sure thing, wanna make an avatar bet?  I'd love to put a big fat Bernie Sanders picture as your avatar for a month.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Feel free... You will have your evidence real soon.. and its not going to be pretty... I ENJOY GETTING THE LAST LAUGH... SO LAUGH ON.. while you can..


----------



## Vastator (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Car slams into counter protesters in Charlottesville, Va.


↑
This guy when caught will be another right wing whackjob similar to Dylan Roof, David Duke, Donald Trump, or Alex Jones.


"I won't be even slightly surprised if it's a lefty. Everyone know you people will eat your own for political gain."

Yeah... I called it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2017)

Fact they havent identified person yet would seem to point directly at how do we spin this so as not to hurt the left,,,,,,


----------



## Vastator (Aug 12, 2017)

You lefties are so predictable...


Vastator said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > This guy when caught will be another right wing whackjob similar to Dylan Roof, David Duke, Donald Trump, or Alex Jones.
> ...


----------



## radical right (Aug 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > It was Trump who said it was illegal.  I just repeated Trumps claim, and the fact remains, many in his campaign were registered in multiple states. * That's the basis of voter fraud claims.
> ...



Trump is neither great, or wrong only once in a while.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Here's a not-so-novel idea....wait until you have something even a bit solid...maybe even just a gel...before you make jack-asinine conclusions.



Vastator said:


> Yeah... I called it.



Same advice to you.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> See it here:
> 
> Car strikes counter-protesters at Va. white supremacist rally
> 
> ...


Shock and awe got to the flatfoots......


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Im pretty sure it wasnt a regular hard working American who just wants to live a normal peaceful life that ran over 6 people just for laffs


I'd claim a seizure or heart attack, the foot getting stuck never works...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Communist, Democrats, think this fine...but another expression of free speech in Virginia today is somehow wrong.
> Shocking video of ‘Gay Pride’ parade: Little girl watches nearly-nude man dance


You wanna bet on it?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 12, 2017)

Do you want the guy prosecuted now that you know the truth?  He's antifa and his defense is, he thought it was right wing protesters.

Is it still murder or just an accident?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Im pretty sure it wasnt a regular hard working American who just wants to live a normal peaceful life that ran over 6 people just for laffs
> ...


maybe his contact lenses slipped off? or a killer bee got in the car?


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Do you want the guy prosecuted now that you know the truth?  He's antifa and his defense is, he thought it was right wing protesters.
> 
> Is it still murder or just an accident?




We know the truth?  I haven't seen a single bit of what you people are saying...  See how quick fake news spreads on this forum?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


McDonald's hot coffee spill..


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2017)

Score another violent clash to SOROS and his PAID GOONS, ANTIFA.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Russians...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Do you want the guy prosecuted now that you know the truth?  He's antifa and his defense is, he thought it was right wing protesters.
> 
> Is it still murder or just an accident?


He might have known the people and they were weed smokers and he has the mindset like you where you believe they should all die because they don't deserve to live  being addicts and all...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Score another violent clash to SOROS and his PAID GOONS, ANTIFA.


Shit happens...


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Welp the Trump supporters have derailed this thread with fake news... time to move it to the rubberoom or badlands.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


White russian?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want the guy prosecuted now that you know the truth?  He's antifa and his defense is, he thought it was right wing protesters.
> ...


In that case, justifiable homicide.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Welp the Trump supporters have derailed this thread with fake news... time to move it to the rubberoom or badlands.


That's where it belongs, but the mods are too busy with speed traps..


----------



## MaryL (Aug 12, 2017)

It's Trump's fault. He


Wry Catcher said:


> See it here:
> 
> Car strikes counter-protesters at Va. white supremacist rally
> 
> ...


That's tragic, and evil. I don't know all the facts. And neither do the rest of you. So don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 12, 2017)

Car crashes into crowd, protesters draw blood, toss urine at violent 'Unite the Right' rally in Charlottesville


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Score another violent clash to SOROS and his PAID GOONS, ANTIFA.
> ...


Does every time they show up.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Welp the Trump supporters have derailed this thread with fake news... time to move it to the rubberoom or badlands.
> ...



Nah I think they are too busy moving B-Assman threads.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> "Let's show up to a rally, be violent dickheads, and expect MSM to makes us victims when we have violence directed toward us...when we perpetrated the violence to begin with."


Blatant murder from the right


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > "Let's show up to a rally, be violent dickheads, and expect MSM to makes us victims when we have violence directed toward us...when we perpetrated the violence to begin with."
> ...


Yeah that kinda dumbass talk will sure help this thread get trashed into the rubber room.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Score another violent clash to SOROS and his PAID GOONS, ANTIFA.
> ...


you mean he may have shit himself, and thats what caused him to lose control of his car?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Welp the Trump supporters have derailed this thread with fake news... time to move it to the rubberoom or badlands.


Yeah... A little truth will fuck up a good fiction every time.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Yes, he had to stop riding a motorcycle due to leakage of the diaper..


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Welp the Trump supporters have derailed this thread with fake news... time to move it to the rubberoom or badlands.
> ...




There has not been a single credible link with what you guys are stating.  None.  All you are doing is spreading fake news and destroying your own credibility.

Are you up for an Avatar bet?  Billy hasn't answered yet... which should tell you something.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


well I usually lose control of my 1989 Iroc Z every time I crap myself and usually hit a palm tree at 65MPH


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 12, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Fact they havent identified person yet would seem to point directly at how do we spin this so as not to hurt the left,,,,,,


FOX news just reported his name and his affiliation with ANTIFA.... Here we go...  James Alex Fields.... of Ohio..


----------



## Vastator (Aug 12, 2017)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


That's what they have to do... This story must be buried now that one of their own has been identified as the killer. Look for the board to be flooded with other completely different outrages from the left, within the hour.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2017)

Word is cops were in on the days violence ........just like Berkley


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Your suggestion is that there was no motive behind this heinous act, I'm certain that's not true.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Motive doesn't matter when the killer is a leftist... We as a society failed him, and all share the burden, and guilt of this tragedy. Didn't you know?


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 12, 2017)

Write it down somewhere.

This is just the beginning of the civil war the left wants in their futile effort to overturn America's possibly last honest election.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Fact they havent identified person yet would seem to point directly at how do we spin this so as not to hurt the left,,,,,,
> ...




Liar.  I'm watching Fox News.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 12, 2017)

The Obama legacy of race hatred and drumming up a race war almost happened today.. But the day isn't over yet...


----------



## depotoo (Aug 12, 2017)

And the leftist media and others are trying their damnedest to turn Trumps response into a racist proclamation when they know it was not.  Antifa, et al  as well as any true supremists groups must be included to be an honest assessment.  Not just who the left want called out, always excusing the damn lefties that have been making trouble for years now.

They might want to watch out.  It will backfire once again.  Most people are not blind. The left  will further alienate moderates, independents


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Ummmm

I never implied nor suggested there was "no motive" behind this heinous act. The motive was clear: hatred of the highest order. 

It has everything to do with the political divide we find ourselves in and nobody seems compelled to apply the antidote.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


LOL

Then you were not paying attention.. She did a full 4 min piece on it.. about 11 min ago..


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




Uh wrong.  And there is nothing on Fox News website either.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


Palm trees are so soft it probably doesn't damage the bike..


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

This is so tragic on so many levels.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

They just said the driver was from Ohio.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> This is so tragic on so many levels.




And it doesn't help when people get on here and spread fake news like wild fire.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

It reminds me of the 1960's and 1970's but they used more guns and bombs instead of cars..See what people get for not taking chemistry in school?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > This is so tragic on so many levels.
> ...


That's one level of the tragedy.

So sad..............


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Score another violent clash to SOROS and his PAID GOONS, ANTIFA.


ANTIFA = Anti- Fascism .. a good thing.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One killed, 19 injured after car strikes crowd at Charlottesville rally
> ...



Gee, let's guess...


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 12, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> This guy when caught will be another right wing whackjob similar to Dylan Roof, David Duke, Donald Trump, or Alex Jones.
> 
> These people actually have the thought in their head they are going to force their racism on the rest of the population, that THIS is their moment. It's disgusting.


BLM Is supported by *RACISTS* like Al Sharpton, Louis Farakahn and especially Barrack Obama.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 12, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> ANTIFA = Anti- Fascism .. a good thing


Antifa IS the fascists.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Score another violent clash to SOROS and his PAID GOONS, ANTIFA.
> ...


Kinda hard to take them seriously when they epitomize what they claim to be against.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


hey i need u to reply to my comment about the japanese build up near Korea,,,go look


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 12, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Score another violent clash to SOROS and his PAID GOONS, ANTIFA.
> ...



You're out of your mind if you think those Antifa creeps are good people. Heh, this event has brought out the stupid in a lot of folks.

Never have I seen such a cacophony of ignorance from both sides like this before today...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


Ja mein herr..what is the post#?


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 12, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > ANTIFA = Anti- Fascism .. a good thing
> ...


^^ Liar


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


^^^moron


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 12, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I never once in watching and seeing reports later here anyone say it was antifa.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 12, 2017)

Notice the use of the false equivalency by the orange-turd and his flying monkeys. He tries to give his right wing whacko party cover for murdering and maiming people by saying 'all sides blah blah blah'. But if anyone attacks one of the lepers he likes they are immediately labeled 'terrorists'. 

And go back through many posts here by conservatives who have directly said they would love to run over protesters that got in their way at one of these protests. Start believing these people, they are sick. Not figuratively but literally. The alt-right has crawled out from under their dumpsters.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 12, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Notice the use of the false equivalency by the orange-turd and his flying monkeys. He tries to give his right wing whacko party cover for murdering and maiming people by saying 'all sides blah blah blah'. But if anyone attacks one of the lepers he likes they are immediately labeled 'terrorists'.


From the Daily Mail:
Virginia Gov Terry McAuliffe strongly condemned all of the so-called 'patriotic' white nationalists during a press conference Saturday evening.

'Go home. You are not wanted in this great commonwealth,' McAuliffe proclaimed. 

'You are not patriots,' he said. 'You came here today to hurt people and that is not patriotic,' McAuliffe added. 

Witnesses said moments before the car plowed into the crowd, *a counter-protester had allegedly thrown a rock at the car, causing the driver to swivel around and ram into people and two cars in its way.*


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Notice the use of the false equivalency by the orange-turd and his flying monkeys. He tries to give his right wing whacko party cover for murdering and maiming people by saying 'all sides blah blah blah'. But if anyone attacks one of the lepers he likes they are immediately labeled 'terrorists'.
> 
> And go back through many posts here by conservatives who have directly said they would love to run over protesters that got in their way at one of these protests. Start believing these people, they are sick. Not figuratively but literally. The alt-right has crawled out from under their dumpsters.


You're an idiot, too.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

James Alex Fields from Ohio is the perp driver.

https://everipedia.org/wiki/james-alex-fields-jr/


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 12, 2017)

Those Nazis and KKK people had a right to assemble peacefully.  Why did Antifa show up to cause trouble?   Seems to me the police should have been arresting Antifa and BLM.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Those Nazis and KKK people had a right to assemble peacefully.  Why did Antifa show up to cause trouble?   Seems to me the police should have been arresting Antifa and BLM.



The funny thing with your statement, the police and city officials said the most of the protesters weren't even from the city let alone Virginia.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> James Alex Fields from Ohio is the perp driver.
> 
> James Alex Fields Jr.


Taylor Lorenz, Tech reporter for The Hill, tweeted that *police officers think that the person that ran people down was not malicious in intent and that the driver was scared. His car was being swarmed and some of them turned violent.*[16] Lorenz was also punched in the face at the rally. 

Source: James Alex Fields Jr.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Those Nazis and KKK people had a right to assemble peacefully.  Why did Antifa show up to cause trouble?   Seems to me the police should have been arresting Antifa and BLM.
> ...


Ironic flashback to Ferguson.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > James Alex Fields from Ohio is the perp driver.
> ...




Sure that's what he is going to say.  You think he is going to say he did it on purpose to kill and hurt people?  If that were the case he wouldn't have turned up on the sidewalk...


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Judge Jeanine just said they believe the drive is a white nationalist...  Look at Billy the liar.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Sure that's what he is going to say. You think he is going to say he did it on purpose to kill and hurt people? If that were the case he wouldn't have turned up on the sidewalk...


That's not what HE said, it's what the reporter said the POLICE said. The female reporter was also punched in the face by your communist goons.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 12, 2017)

depotoo said:


> And the leftist media and others are trying their damnedest to turn Trumps response into a racist proclamation when they know it was not.  Antifa, et al  as well as any true supremists groups must be included to be an honest assessment.  Not just who the left want called out, always excusing the damn lefties that have been making trouble for years now.
> 
> They might want to watch out.  It will backfire once again.  Most people are not blind. The left  will further alienate moderates, independents


Trumps decision today to blame both sides for this was the correct stance.  Both of these groups came for a fight and were so armed.  The catalysis, ANTIFA,  was the potential match and it was tried...  At least Trump didn't pull an Obama and jump to conclusions... He made the right decision in how he handled the news.. He didn't make it a race issue..


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Sure that's what he is going to say. You think he is going to say he did it on purpose to kill and hurt people? If that were the case he wouldn't have turned up on the sidewalk...
> ...




My communist goons?  Strawman.

Sorry but Police don't comment to reporters about things that can be used as evidence in court... and if they do they get fired.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Dunno if you've ever been to Charlottesville, but it's not an easy place to get around.  One ways, narrow streets, once you make a wrong turn you are going to have to go way out of your way to make your direction right...especially in the "mall" area...and all that without several groups of idiots demonstrating.

What may be the most tragic of all is this guy just got scared and had no other intent but to get away from a perceived threat.

So sad, any way it turns out.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Yes, he does and he is one of them. He makes it very clear on this site.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




It still doesn't make sense that he would drive up on a sidewalk full of people to get away from people.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Judge Jeanine just said they believe the drive is a white nationalist...  Look at Billy the liar.


Aaaaaaaa.... that would be a no..  Your hearing things you want to hear..  Judge Jeanine stated that this was a nationalist movement rally,  she did not attach him to  the movement..  Your having a hard time with facts again..


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Jeanine just said they believe the drive is a white nationalist...  Look at Billy the liar.
> ...




Wrong.  You keep digging a deeper and deeper hole.  Why do you keep lying?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> It reminds me of the 1960's and 1970's but they used more guns and bombs instead of cars..See what people get for not taking chemistry in school?


They've been learning new things to use as weapons to kill people from radical muslims.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > It reminds me of the 1960's and 1970's but they used more guns and bombs instead of cars..See what people get for not taking chemistry in school?
> ...


Yes, gone are the days when it was an octogenarian dying at the wheel when plowing into a crowd...


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I've been to Charolttesville at least 100 times.  If afraid, one has tunnel vision and flees the immediate threat...not may places to flee in that part of the town.


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Score another violent clash to SOROS and his PAID GOONS, ANTIFA.
> ...


Fighting fascism with fascism... the kind of double standard the left can love.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Just stay away from Columbia, Fart Jackson is close to there...


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




But fleeing people by driving into more people doesn't make any sense.  If someone is shooting at you, do you run towards the sound of the gun shots?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


It's not uncommon to have competing parties...


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Tunnel vision is a known phenomenon when in fear.  The only thing that makes sense to the individual in fleeing the immediate threat....damn the next step.

Who knows if that is what he thought, though.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> But fleeing people by driving into more people doesn't make any sense. If someone is shooting at you, do you run towards the sound of the gun shots?


I accidentally cornered a racoon that got into the house thru the cat door. HIS option to escape was to go THRU ME. Raccoons can be mean when they feel trapped.

Your communist goons should remember that when they're ON FOOT and challenging an AUTOMOBILE.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Yeah it just seems odd given what you said about the streets there.  They said he was going over 40 mph when he hit the people and the back of another car.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > But fleeing people by driving into more people doesn't make any sense. If someone is shooting at you, do you run towards the sound of the gun shots?
> ...




You do understand when you keep calling me a communist just because I don't agree with you makes the rest of your post useless right?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> You do understand when you keep calling me a communist just because I don't agree with you makes the rest of your post useless right?


No, I'm calling "ANTIFA" communist, and you support them.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Someone punching a muscle car accelerator is gonna cook in seconds.

It did look deliberate.  It also looks desperate.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > You do understand when you keep calling me a communist just because I don't agree with you makes the rest of your post useless right?
> ...




Where have I ever said I support them?


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

And the demonstration by the White Pride haters have backfired.  Lexington Kentucky Mayor is going to speed up the process of taking down Confederate War heroes statues...

Kentucky mayor responds to Charlottesville by doing exactly what white nationalists don’t want - Vox


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

A new video of the car attack... seems pretty deliberate to me.  He drove from an area that had very little people at a high speed right into the crowd.

Graphic video shows moment when car drives through protesters


----------



## MarkDuffy (Aug 12, 2017)

Ted Cruz asks Justice Department to investigate Charlottesville crash as domestic terrorism

That will leave a scar


----------



## Si modo (Aug 12, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Ted Cruz asks Justice Department to investigate Charlottesville crash as domestic terrorism
> 
> That will leave a scar


On the nation, it certainly will.

Oh...wait...hack doesn't give a damn about this nation.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Ted Cruz asks Justice Department to investigate Charlottesville crash as domestic terrorism
> 
> That will leave a scar




There goes Ted Cruz shot at getting appointed to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Well, I like the photo. The cops got him. GOOD!







Seems this be him





*Cops arrested James Fields who is suspected of being the driver that crashed into counter-protesters in Charlottesville, Va., on Aug. 12, 2017.*
 (ALBEMARLE-CHARLOTTESVILLE REGIONAL JAIL)



Seems this be a background check.





James Alex Fields from Maumee, Ohio | VoterRecords.com

Hmm? I wonder if the shit, goes for the ALT Grand slam Win?


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Baz Ares said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




Yeah what a nice car.  That's a shame... but of course it is the least shameful thing to happen today.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Well, Some well-spoken words, today.







Vs The Great Double spewing Orange Douche today.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Interesting, Seems IT shaved for its booking photo? Haircut as well I think?


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

What's funny is in some states not sure about VA. but  people are legally allowed to run people over when they are blocking someone at protest LOL..


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

MindWars said:


> What's funny is in some states not sure about VA. but  people are legally allowed to run people over when they are blocking someone at protest LOL..




He ran over people on the sidewalk.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

Baz Ares said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > What's funny is in some states not sure about VA. but  people are legally allowed to run people over when they are blocking someone at protest LOL..
> ...



Funny he was in the street


----------



## Dalia (Aug 12, 2017)

dani67 said:


> but white cant be terrorist!!


When it is a white we have the full name.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Now this is damn funny...  After all of the finger pointing... Officers and witnesses on the ground have pointed out the driver was ANTIFA...
> 
> The driver of the car that plowed through the crowd, according to official reports, was a member of ANTIFA. HE became upset because the other ANTIFA were beating his car with bats and other objects. Members of the group were questioned and it appears they were trying to create a riot in an effort to start a race war, by placing blaming on other protesters... they directed and aided the escape of the vehicle that was contained a few blocks away and its driver arrested.
> 
> ...



But of course, needless to say ---- you have no link.  Just as the "Angry Democrat Mows Down Protestors" poster had no link, just as the "Left Wing Terrorist" poster had no link, just as the "Right Wing Terrorist" poster had no link, just as the "Progressives started it" poster had no link, just as the "Helicopter Shot Down" poster had no link.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > What's funny is in some states not sure about VA. but  people are legally allowed to run people over when they are blocking someone at protest LOL..
> ...



You need to watch the videos I posted they were not on the


Baz Ares said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...




and they just happen to have what his political party is, your a fkn retard thinking that image is legit ... 
You really are a dumbass if you believe that one.  

Little do you know why this was started ...................but you will figure it out when you aren't free any more D.A.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


It came from public records.

James Alex Fields from Maumee, Ohio | VoterRecords.com

What's wrong with that?


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

Baz Ares said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Right Mmm k.  you can believe that if yah want. You don't realize how things are rigged.

Or lets say it's true and real  look deeper into SOROS.................


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

DANG! Attack from the rear.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Both sides, all sides have their funders. Your point here, IS?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Notice the use of the false equivalency by the orange-turd and his flying monkeys. He tries to give his right wing whacko party cover for murdering and maiming people by saying 'all sides blah blah blah'. But if anyone attacks one of the lepers he likes they are immediately labeled 'terrorists'.
> 
> And go back through many posts here by conservatives who have directly said they would love to run over protesters that got in their way at one of these protests. Start believing these people, they are sick. Not figuratively but literally. The alt-right has crawled out from under their dumpsters.



He said "many sides".  Went out of his way to insert "MANY sides" and then repeated it.  First I thought, "who's inserting the letters 'MA' in his script?"  Then I realized he's right---- it is indeed _many_ sides.

You got the racists...
the anti-Semites....
the skinheads...
the alt-right.....
the white supremacists...
the neo-Nazis...
the Deep State tinfoilers...
the Klan....

That's eight right there.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

Reportedly registered as a Republican
Already idiots on Twitter saying some wonderful thangs.
1) Yeah but he was really a Bernie bro.
2) He’s part of a Dem plot to control mentally ill people.



What have you seen?

btw. IT's A 100% American Born Radical White Terrorist


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Aug 12, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> Wouldn't the counter protesters be the left wingers that were run over? I've only been watching bits and pieces on and off today so don't know who ran over who.


Charlottesville, VA Protesters and counter-protesters:

Protesters --> White nationalists who organized the "Unite the Right" rally events.  These people are very obviously rightwingers.
Counter-protesters --> Anyone opposed to the protesters and their ideals/demands, regardless of political alignment.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



"Rigged" huh.
You mean like --- the election?


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Saw this on Twitter where Mark Cuban shared it.

*Zach D Roberts*‏ @zdroberts
Earlier in a parking garage in #Charlottesville - white supremacists beat this black kid w/poles. [Photo for by @zdroberts @NationofChange]


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Notice the use of the false equivalency by the orange-turd and his flying monkeys. He tries to give his right wing whacko party cover for murdering and maiming people by saying 'all sides blah blah blah'. But if anyone attacks one of the lepers he likes they are immediately labeled 'terrorists'.
> ...


And the Left has hired thugs, like the SPLC and ACLU, not to mention the useful idiots that believe whatever they say.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 12, 2017)

Baz Ares said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



Point is.....  your information might be right,  but that doesn't mean   he  is'nt a paid asshole paid by soros etc... Oh hell who knows everything under the sun will be flung out. I'm just going to wait until my favorite news sources puts out info. on it ehhehe


----------



## featherlite (Aug 12, 2017)

This bumps Muslims driving vans down a notch. White Supremist move up to 1st place in the scumbag spot.
The antifa is probably jumping for joy ( not at the injured or fatalities) but the fall out over this


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 12, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


So, explain your imagination here.

'soros' funding this, in some way, some posters today?
Why?
For what benefit?

btw.. We can call today!





Bill Maher.HBO>>


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 13, 2017)

So, what I've pieced together is that cops broke up the one group of posters who had a permit and just allowed the other group of "counter protesters" to own the streets...

I could see someone getting mad at this textbook fascism.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 13, 2017)

Is it just me, or did anyone else notice the white supremacists charging into the other protesters with shields and sticks?  If they were planning on a peaceful protest, why did they have to bring sticks and shields?


----------



## MindWars (Aug 13, 2017)

But let’s not forget this little number….

On January 19th-21st, David Brock, a political operative, author, and commentator who founded the liberal media leftist group Media Matters, held an event where 100 top donors gathered together to discuss how to “attack Trump” at a Turnberry Isle Resort in Aventura, Florida.

While inside details from the meetings have been kept quiet, a leaked memo has surfaced detailing sick plans the progressive left has for not only Donald Trump but also alternative media and conservatives.  Some of the things on the agenda include: getting Google and Facebook to intensify censorship of opposition and conservative news, defeat Donald Trump through impeachment or the ballot box in 2020, and intensify attack campaign against Trump to levels never before seen with any other president. I believe this is one MEMO you need to see. But I must warn you it just might tick you off…
What They Are Not Telling You About the Virginia Riots—Staged?  | Police State


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey MindWars, do you ever read anything other than conspiracy sites and blogs?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks like him in this photo:


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 13, 2017)

WheelieAddict said:


> Looks like him in this photo:



Yeah that second guy from the left definitely looks like James Fields.


----------



## Borillar (Aug 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Notice the use of the false equivalency by the orange-turd and his flying monkeys. He tries to give his right wing whacko party cover for murdering and maiming people by saying 'all sides blah blah blah'. But if anyone attacks one of the lepers he likes they are immediately labeled 'terrorists'.
> ...


The GOP is the "big tent" party after all.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes, hypothetically we should not have to defend 'our' race, but government contract set asides, Affirmative Action, and the legal standards now used in court that use 'reasonable minority' standards instead of reasonable person standards have compelled us to view our rights through a racial filter.

Either we will have a color blind society or we will have a racial Identitarian society and whites will dominate it.

You cant set up a racial system of law and deny whites the right to represent their own interests.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Yeah.....didn't say anything about him....but you deflected from the actual Bernie sander's supporters who are killers....

White nationalist fascists are no better than antifa fascists.....but from all accounts the violence was again started by the antifa fascists......as to the guy who ran people over, he needs to actually go to jail for life, actually, he needs the death penalty.....socialism in all its forms...kills....as we saw today.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2017)

Borillar said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




No...the GOP has no room for fascists or racists.....the democrats...those are the core groups of the democrat party...

antifa, la raza, black lives matter....all racists, all fascists, and all democrats through and through.....

you asswipes...do you realize that the neo-nazis are socialists...right?  They aren't American Conservatives.....

you guys are such morons....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Yeah.....didn't say anything about him....but you deflected from the actual Bernie sander's supporters who are killers....
> 
> White nationalist fascists are no better than antifa fascists.....but from all accounts the violence was again started by the antifa fascists......as to the guy who ran people over, he needs to actually go to jail for life, actually, he needs the death penalty.....socialism in all its forms...kills....as we saw today.


Not all forms of socialism are the same.  Some are not based on Marxism but instead are based on democracy and capitalism.  It wants to soften the rough edges of capitalism and have the community pull together.

That is not a bad thing.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 13, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> See it here:
> 
> Car strikes counter-protesters at Va. white supremacist rally
> 
> ...



But it's okay, because it wasn't done by Muslims.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.....didn't say anything about him....but you deflected from the actual Bernie sander's supporters who are killers....
> ...




No....socialism is a slow acting poison.....it destroys the limits on government power, and then the killers take over....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> No....socialism is a slow acting poison.....it destroys the limits on government power, and then the killers take over....


So Social Security is a slow acting poison then?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > No....socialism is a slow acting poison.....it destroys the limits on government power, and then the killers take over....
> ...




Is it going bankrupt?  Is it creating a massive government bureacracy that makes people give up their freedom to the central government?  So yes, it is a slow acting poison........


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

WATCH – Drivers Are Getting Tired of “Black Lives Matter” Rioters Blocking the Road

WATCH – Drivers Are Getting Tired of “Black Lives Matter” Rioters Blocking the Road


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Is it going bankrupt?  Is it creating a massive government bureacracy that makes people give up their freedom to the central government?  So yes, it is a slow acting poison........



Social Security is not going bankrupt dude.

And what freedom is it taking from you?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it going bankrupt?  Is it creating a massive government bureacracy that makes people give up their freedom to the central government?  So yes, it is a slow acting poison........
> ...




It is going bankrupt, there are not enough young people to contribute to support current and future retirees....by making all of these people dependent on Social Security it empowers the democrat party.....they are taking our freedoms as fast as they can....


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > No....socialism is a slow acting poison.....it destroys the limits on government power, and then the killers take over....
> ...


Yes.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it going bankrupt?  Is it creating a massive government bureacracy that makes people give up their freedom to the central government?  So yes, it is a slow acting poison........
> ...


That's true. SS is already bankrupt.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2017)

Right wing terrorism and our President just looks the other way


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Right wing terrorism and our President just looks the other way


You're a moron.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 13, 2017)

View image on Twitter 




 Follow



 Senator Ted Cruz *✔* @SenTedCruz  


I urge the Department of Justice to immediately investigate and prosecute this grotesque act of domestic terrorism.

 9:27 PM - Aug 12, 2017 

 2,329 2,329 Replies 
 7,406 7,406 Retweets 
 19,649


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 13, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * GOP Senator Does What Trump Refuses To Do And Denounces White Supremacist Hate Group
> 
> *
> 
> *The GOP senator said the ideas spewed by the alt-right marchers "have no place in a civil society."… *





*WHOA! Republican pundit loses his sh*t when ex-Obama adviser says Trump aides are ‘actual Nazis’*
A supporter of President Donald Trump went bonkers when Joshua Dubois — former faith policy adviser to President Barack Obama — said that Trump has “functionally normalized actual Nazis" and welcomed them into the West Wing.


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Sorry, but I say more b.s. from a republican party that has hated social security and any other program that gives any help for the average American, instead of diverting that money to those at the very top.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yes, hypothetically we should not have to defend 'our' race, but government contract set asides, Affirmative Action, and the legal standards now used in court that use 'reasonable minority' standards instead of reasonable person standards have compelled us to view our rights through a racial filter.
> 
> Either we will have a color blind society or we will have a racial Identitarian society and whites will dominate it.
> 
> You cant set up a racial system of law and deny whites the right to represent their own interests.



"represent their own interests"?  How is that relevant to yesterday's terrorist attack in charlottesville va? Or the torch lite march the night before?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 13, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> "represent their own interests"?  How is that relevant to yesterday's terrorist attack in charlottesville va? Or the torch lite march the night before?


The Tiki torch Parade the Night before was supposed to remind us that the Nazis feel with Trump they have had a* "Triumph of the Will"..*.it was supposed to intimidate with those weak sad pussies marching around with recreational tiki torches ....goofs LOL weakling loving an Orange Fuehrer..,.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 13, 2017)

Baz Ares said:


> Reportedly registered as a Republican
> Already idiots on Twitter saying some wonderful thangs.
> 1) Yeah but he was really a Bernie bro.
> 2) He’s part of a Dem plot to control mentally ill people.
> ...



They just did a short interview with his mother, she said he told her he was going to a rally, something to do with Trump and she said, I don't know of any Trump rally in VA she said, then it cut away.

I googled this kid and voting registration last night, sure enough, registered as republican.

I don't for one minute think just because this kid is republican is why he did this. Not all republicans or dems are white supremacists.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 13, 2017)

*Charlottesville crash suspect James Fields brandished shield for Vanguard America hate group before attack *




*James Fields, (c.), brandished a shield from the Vanguard America group before the Charlottesville attack.*
(Go Nakamura/New York Daily News)
Charlottesville suspect held hate group shield before attack


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Charlottesville crash suspect James Fields brandished shield for Vanguard America hate group before attack *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And, you're still a fucking racist pig.

A DEMONSTRATED racist pig at that.


----------



## miketx (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't see why people don't wait until a definitive statement is made and then look to youtube to find out what really happened, instead speculating and plain lying.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 13, 2017)

miketx said:


> I don't see why people don't wait until a definitive statement is made and then look to youtube to find out what really happened, instead speculating and plain lying.


This will put it all in perspective for you. This was David Duke's response to Trumps lukewarm condemnation of today's events....

*"I would recommend you take a good look in the 
mirror & remember it was White Americans who put you in the 
presidency, *not radical leftists." https://t.co/Rkfs7O2Ykr— David Duke (@DrDavidDuke) August 12, 2017


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Charlottesville crash suspect James Fields brandished shield for Vanguard America hate group before attack *
> ...



Have you looked up the Vanguard America Group?

See:  Vanguard America


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


The racist pig is a member of that, too?

That racist pig hates Asians.  You should see its posts hating on that race.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Racism, sexism, ethnocentrism and the intolerance of those who think, worship and vote differently are the ethos of extremists, and have existed in our nation for centuries.

Equal Rights and Equal Opportunity is the foundation of a successful diverse and democratic republic. Sadly, half of our countrymen and women feel differently.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Racism, sexism, ethnocentrism and the intolerance of those who think, worship and vote differently are the ethos of extremists, and have existed in our nation for centuries.
> 
> Equal Rights and Equal Opportunity is the foundation of a successful diverse and democratic republic. Sadly, half of our countrymen and women feel differently.


Couldn't agree more, Wry.


----------



## miketx (Aug 13, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why people don't wait until a definitive statement is made and then look to youtube to find out what really happened, instead speculating and plain lying.
> ...


Nothing you say or post puts any perspective on anything other than proving you are willing to stir the pot with innuendo and questionable accusations. If Duke is so pro Trump why did he publicly attack Trump yesterday? And as far as your BS about white Americans, plenty of Blacks and Hispanics voted for Trump. Although I'm sure more whites voted for Trump simply because their are more of us. Now spin smoke and bullshit some more.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Racism is not restricted to only white, poorly educated southern crackers; racism crosses all boundaries of race, color, ethnicity, education and religion.
> ...


Yes, the race card is played nationwide as an excuse for failure and lack of parenting.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 13, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


I am an American who is not a Marxist agitator and does not use race card to divide our society.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Racism exists in all 50 states.  Faux racism is a disease and an insult to victims of real and heinous acts of racism.

It's sorta like a woman calling some sort of sexist crap simply because she didn't get something she wanted.  It insults and dilutes real sexism.


----------



## xyz (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Racism exists in all 50 states.  Faux racism is a disease and an insult to victims of real and heinous acts of racism.
> 
> It's sorta like a woman calling some sort of sexist crap simply because she didn't get something she wanted.  It insults and dilutes real sexism.


So basically, you think most racism is directed against white people.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

xyz said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Racism exists in all 50 states.  Faux racism is a disease and an insult to victims of real and heinous acts of racism.
> ...


You go with that, punk.


----------



## miketx (Aug 13, 2017)

xyz said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Racism exists in all 50 states.  Faux racism is a disease and an insult to victims of real and heinous acts of racism.
> ...


That's the way it's been for a while now.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


No it does not. I live in the South and Blacks and Whites get along just fine. Our homecoming queen last year was Black and our king was White. Nobody gave a shit. Racism talk exist for political expediency of the left, it's media, and people like Al Sharpton, Nancy Pelosi, and Chuck Schumer. The communist agitators came from across the United States, as did the fascist. How about we leave the fucking statue of Robert E. Lee alone and people go about their lives.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

miketx said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Really?

I'm pretty sure I've never experienced any racism towards me.


----------



## miketx (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


I don't mean to claim that on an individual basis, but if you look at the media, and the claims made by them, applying nothing but racist labels toward these protesters, and the politicians trying to stop it before it started, you can see why I say what I did. The media and the politicians would not dare do that to any black protest, and history stands behind me on that claim. Look back at Baltimore, blacks allowed to run wild and riot loot and burn for days. Look at  Ferguson, blacks allowed to riot loot and burn for days. The media applied no racial label, or label of any kind other than referring to these viscous criminals as "protesters",  and they as criminals, had no right to do what they did.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 13, 2017)

Goddamn, they are self declared White Supremeists. And your posts reveal you to be a stupid raciest asshole. 

Those neo-nazis came looking for trouble in Charlottesville, and they ended up murdering people. They came with weapons, intending to use them.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



I have.  After college I applied for a job as a counselor at a drug rehab. center while waiting to start law school in the fall.  I called the ad for the job listed in the newspaper and after answering a few question on my experience and education I was told asked and confirmed I was white.  I was told that they were seeking an African American for the position because most of their clients were black.

It worked out great for me, I landed a job with a probation dept. (where I learned I didn't particularly like lawyers) and from there began a three decade career in LE; I didn't have the debt of law school to keep me from buying a house before the housing bubble which also worked out well for me.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 13, 2017)

So we have the alt-right now doing what they've been saying they want to do, kill people. And the fake president Trump sides with the white supremacists and tries to give them cover by crapping out another false equivalency 'many sides' statement. One of the current go-to mantras of the right wing to try to legitimize everything they do. "Well someone else does this so it's all even. It's all equivalent." No that is just your lazy attempt to excuse murder. And these are the same people all over the country and here who scream at the top of their lungs about 'the violence of college kids and BLM'. Going forward your arguments against these groups is moot conservatives. Your brethren are murdering people now. 

And what will become of the statue that is the center of the white nationalists going there in the first place? You losers think now the authorities will just say "well let's leave it in place now". 

The white minority of church burners and murderers were  crushed in the 1950s and 1960s and now we will do it again. Why don't you roaches crawl back under the dumpster where you belong.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Racism, sexism, ethnocentrism and the intolerance of those who think, worship and vote differently are the ethos of extremists, and have existed in our nation for centuries.
> ...


SO why are Democrats so ignorant?  BLM is a terrorist organization and jumping to conclusions that our history should be removed because they disagree with it, is wrong.  

Your side is trying like hell to hide their own bigotry, trying to change history.  Have your ever noticed that all these bigotry related organizations were started and approved by DEMOCRATS?  The KKK, The Confederacy, White supremacists - Hitlers NAZI (socialist) party, BLM, ANTIFA and now their in-fighting is being blamed on Republicans...?

The projection in this thread would be hilarious if those purporting it were not such dupes.  Your political party created these and now you want to run from history itself by removing it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




There is enough built up bonds for Social Security to last another 35 years. And that is based on the expanding projections of the GOP.

Social Security CANNOT GO BANKRUPT, everybody, because it is a government administered trust fund, which means they can cut benefits, but since it does not operate on a profit basis it CANNOT go bankrupt.  The only way Social Security can go "bankrupt" in any way or form is if the entire Federal government goes bankrupt.

If that happens we have much more to worry about than a Social Security check.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


My side?

When a poster makes a comment based on the founding principles of this Nation, I'm going to agree with him.

Maybe more should focus on those principles rather than talking points that do little but divide us all.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> That's true. SS is already bankrupt.


Social Security is a government trust program and does not operate on a profit basis.

It cannot go bankrupt.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> So we have the alt-right now doing what they've been saying they want to do, kill people. And the fake president Trump sides with the white supremacists and tries to give them cover by crapping out another false equivalency 'many sides' statement. One of the current go-to mantras of the right wing to try to legitimize everything they do. "Well someone else does this so it's all even. It's all equivalent." No that is just your lazy attempt to excuse murder. And these are the same people all over the country and here who scream at the top of their lungs about 'the violence of college kids and BLM'. Going forward your arguments against these groups is moot conservatives. Your brethren are murdering people now.
> 
> And what will become of the statue that is the center of the white nationalists going there in the first place? You losers think now the authorities will just say "well let's leave it in place now".
> 
> The white minority of church burners and murderers were  crushed in the 1950s and 1960s and now we will do it again. Why don't you roaches crawl back under the dumpster where you belong.


And why dont you pull your head out of your ass?

From your comment about Trump being a fake President to your assertion that whites are a minority, your whole post is nothing but bullshit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, hypothetically we should not have to defend 'our' race, but government contract set asides, Affirmative Action, and the legal standards now used in court that use 'reasonable minority' standards instead of reasonable person standards have compelled us to view our rights through a racial filter.
> ...



The current racial legal system is slanted against whites who are not at present represented in that system. 

This is the driving force behind White Nationalism as they claim to be White Identitarians.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


SO your having an aversion to facts?  because you 'believe', every one else should shut up...  Ignorance is bliss and your understanding of our Constitution is real thin, IMO..


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Racism, sexism, ethnocentrism and the intolerance of those who think, worship and vote differently are the ethos of extremists, and have existed in our nation for centuries.
> ...


So to correct that, instead of going to a racial blind system of laws, we have a legal system that has these minority groups represented in our political system while at the same time denouncing anyone who tries to represent majority factions (i.e. whites and men) as racists and bigots.

And so each year for the past thirty years the majority sees its incomes stagnant, it being targeted for discrimination by leftwing nutjobs like the management at Google and other software companies, and it has no means in the current system of demanding change except to organize as black, hispanics, queers, women, etc have successfully done.

And we all know that this means anyone that joins with them will be ipso facto declared racist,etc.

I guess these white nationalists just dont give a shit any more.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Hate crime laws are in violation of the Equal Protections clause. And its being abused by every race except whites..  They need to go... all of them.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> I have.  After college I applied for a job as a counselor at a drug rehab. center while waiting to start law school in the fall.  I called the ad for the job listed in the newspaper and after answering a few question on my experience and education I was told asked and confirmed I was white.  I was told that they were seeking an African American for the position because most of their clients were black.
> 
> It worked out great for me, I landed a job with a probation dept. (where I learned I didn't particularly like lawyers) and from there began a three decade career in LE; I didn't have the debt of law school to keep me from buying a house before the housing bubble which also worked out well for me.


So you love being discriminated against, great for you, jack ass, but millions of other white people in this country still cannot find jobs because of a system that secretly black balls them as we have seen at Google.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Hate crime laws are in violation of the Equal Protections clause. And its being abused by every race except whites..  They need to go... all of them.


As do racial set aside contract with the government, and the insistence that there is no discrimination against majority groups by leftist ideologues like the management at Google.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > My side?
> ...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 13, 2017)

Trump and his murder of crows should be re-branded as the White House Supremacists. It would quell any misunderstanding ahead of time.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Trump and his murder of crows should be re-branded as the White House Supremacists. It would quell any misunderstanding ahead of time.


Such bigotry.... WOW... How do you claim the high road with this kind of bull shit?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Trump and his murder of crows should be re-branded as the White House Supremacists. It would quell any misunderstanding ahead of time.


No, nothing can save you from the effects of your ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


That's the confused answer I was expecting.. You don't have a damn clue.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2017)

miketx said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


"Allowed to..."?  There were no arrests?   No consequences?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > That's true. SS is already bankrupt.
> ...


Meaning it can continue to loot us for additional funds.  It's bankrupt.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Hate crime laws are in violation of the Equal Protections clause. And its being abused by every race except whites..  They need to go... all of them.
> ...


Our government is supposed to be blind to race, religion, or creed... Funny how the only people without a special carve out (cut in the blind fold) are white.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 13, 2017)

Why Neo-Nazis are Using the Detroit Red Wings Logo, Explained

And then you have the wtf moment. Even with the batshit weirdos of the alt-right.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Why Neo-Nazis are Using the Detroit Red Wings Logo, Explained
> 
> And then you have the wtf moment. Even with the batshit weirdos of the alt-right.


Yahoo is your source... Jackie Crosby.... that left wing pundit that hasn't got a clue?  Your basing your opinion using a left wing bigot as your source? LOL  A thinkprogress hack...


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

WheelieAddict said:


> Looks like him in this photo:



Myyy....Myyy.

.
An ALT-Grand Slam WIN! Covering all the Whitey Rightie' Bases.
White, Redneck, GOP/DOPer, ATL-RW Nutter, 100% American Born Terrorist.

btw...

*NSA McMaster on Charlottesville: ‘Of Course It Was Terrorism’*

 President Donald Trump’s national security adviser on Sunday minced no words and clearly labeled Saturday's deadly car attack in Charlottesville, Virginia, as terrorism.
McMaster's words went further than President Trump did on 
Saturday, when Trump was widely criticized by members of both parties for pitting blame on “many sides” for violence that was sparked by a white nationalist rally, and for not specifically naming and condemning the racist groups involved.

“Certainly I think we can confidently call it a form of terrorism,” the adviser, Lt. Gen H.R. McMaster, said on NBC's "Meet The Press."
NSA McMaster on Charlottesville: "Of course it was terrorism"

“What terrorism is, is the use of violence to incite terror and fear, and of course it was terrorism.”


----------



## MarkDuffy (Aug 13, 2017)

Ohio Man Charged With Murder In Virginia Car Attack Following White Nationalist Rally

Case closed


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Our government is supposed to be blind to race, religion, or creed... Funny how the only people without a special carve out (cut in the blind fold) are white.


But our government  is not neutral on race at all and hasnt been for years.

As whites begin feeling the impact of an anemic economy run by people that ignores their interests, whites are less willing to play that game.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> View attachment 143438
> 
> Ohio Man Charged With Murder In Virginia Car Attack Following White Nationalist Rally
> 
> Case closed


Vanguard and ANTIFA are brother organizations...  They both espouse anarchist views... 
The shirt he was wearing at the time of his capture was an ANTIFA shirt.  This controversy is far from over.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 13, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Ohio Man Charged With Murder In Virginia Car Attack Following White Nationalist Rally
> 
> Case closed


Sorry, NO. just begun.

He looks to me like a sacrifice to appease the Left.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 143438
> ...


So  did Soros fund em both to discredit the legitmate protestors


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> antifa fascists......



Doublethink much?

----- have any idea what "Antifa" means? 

You do know what "Anti" means ---- right?

What do you think the "Fa" represents?  "F" on the music scale?  You think these people are _against one of the notes on the music scale_, is that it?

Or do you think they oppose the movie "Fargo"?






2aguy said:


> as to the guy who ran people over, he needs to actually go to jail for life, actually, he needs the death penalty.....socialism in all its forms...kills....as we saw today.



uh HUH.  So you think ramming a car into people is ............... "socialism".  Either that or you think the deah penalty is "Socialism".

What the fuck is _wrong _with you exactly?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > antifa fascists......
> ...


I can't take their name seriously when they are violent authoritarians.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > antifa fascists......
> ...


And how do they act....just words....just speeches....just lies for rubes


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...


The investigation is just beginning. A lot of things are not as they seem.  For instance his supposed republican registration.. His friends say he was an avid democrat supporter yet Vangaurd is an unaffiliated (so they say) group, that was present to protest the removal of history they are proud of...  This is going to be a long investigation..


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 13, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> See it here:
> 
> Car strikes counter-protesters at Va. white supremacist rally
> 
> ...



So ask yourself this:

"Did I race to my computer to post a thread about the San Bernardino terrorist attack, or the Orlando night club attack?"

If you didn't, why not?


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...





2aguy said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Well, Did not Rome' die this way?
The rise of a new religion then, but now called PURE Whitey (DOPer) Christianity NOW. Which was monotheistic ran counter to the traditional Roman religions, which was polytheistic (many gods, Yep! even LGBTQ's too!). With the political and military difficulties. (YUGE Spending on their Military Industrial Complexes, taking many other peoples lands etc. and many wars stealing everythang.) The USA has spent 4-6T on Irag and Afgan wars and in the ME. But over 20 years some 12T or more there. It didn't help matters that *political amateurs *(A Great Orange Douche) were in control of 'Rome' (replace that with 'USA") in the years leading up to its fall.

btw.. ABOVE was a Simplified Version. Seems the plan is to die over NK?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 13, 2017)

Virginia Governor Terry McAuliffe saw only one side, in a widely praised speech, telling Unite the Right, “You came here to hurt people, and you did hurt people.” Is Terry McAuliffe a mind-reader? Would they have hurt anything or anyone if counter-demonstrators had not showed up with shields and batons, screaming and throwing smoke bombs, determined to shut down the demonstration–and hurt “Nazis”?

One young white man did crash his car into demonstrators, killing one. We don’t yet know his motives, but even if he deliberately hurt people, there was just one of him, and everyone associated with Unite the Right has condemned him.

What about the police? They were clearly either incompetent or determined to shut down the rally before it began. The swarms of uniformed men on the scene did very little to separate demonstrators from counter-demonstrators. Television has broadcast one fistfight after another, with no police in sight. Besides the driver of car—who is charged with 2nd degree murder—those swarms of police made _only three arrests_. What were they doing? Unite the Right: Who Got It Right? - American Renaissance


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Right wing terrorism and our President just looks the other way



Well just so you understand he has no idea what you're even talking about --- did they endorse him or what?  Because he knows nothing about white supremacists or David Duke so he hasn't heard anything on what you're even talking about, not even from David Duke.  Whoever he is.

Also he has a bad earpiece as you can see in the photo


----------



## xyz (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 143438
> ...


4chan trolling affiliation noted.

One interesting thing is in that video with the terrorist's mother, she thought he was going to a Trump rally.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

The FBI and the Justice department have opened a case... 

I say good...  let the chips fall where they may...


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it going bankrupt?  Is it creating a massive government bureacracy that makes people give up their freedom to the central government?  So yes, it is a slow acting poison........
> ...



SOooo...How is IT Dying? Their informed one.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I'm for one, to let illegal workers, work.
Pay SS taxes and other taxes, and not take the benefits later.
To help out to extend the not ending SS systems.
 As they do now. Or are they taking SS now some way?


----------



## xyz (Aug 13, 2017)

"*American Vanguard*, another new group created in 2016 and based in Southern California, also falls under the alt right banner.  On its website, the group explains, “Our religion, our traditions, and our identity are dragged through the mud by the globalist establishment while millions of nonwhites flood our nation every year. If current trends continue, White Americans will be a minority by 2044.”

The American Vanguard website boasts of an ongoing “Northern Propaganda Campaign” that consists of placing posters and meeting with allies, including Identity Evropa, TRS and Counter-Currents (which runs an white supremacist online journal and book publishing wing). This campaign’s propaganda has been intentionally directed at young people, particularly those on college campuses. In the last two weeks American Vanguard posters were found at Purdue University in Indiana, the University of Central Florida, Florida Gulf Coast University the University of Arkansas, Fort Smith campus and Emerson College in Massachusetts."

from here:
You are being redirected...


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Social Security Cannot Go Bankrupt

Good story/report, I agree on many points.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Charlottesville crash suspect James Fields brandished shield for Vanguard America hate group before attack *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two frameable KODAK MOMENTS.
For the controlling DOPer Party over the old GOP.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Charlottesville crash suspect James Fields brandished shield for Vanguard America hate group before attack *
> ...



You have some leakage at the rear.
Requiring applied tongue serving, ASAP!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I don't think it's "half" though.  They just make a lot of noise.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I'm uh, not sure you're clear on "her side".

Also not sure you're clear on history.  The Klan was not "started by Democrats" in any iteration.  The Confederacy --- had no political parties.  And the election right before it (1860) returned no electoral votes for the Democrats at all from the South.  White supremacists came out of racism, which came out of transatlantic slave trading, which evolved way before there was a country or political parties.  Nazis were not "socialists" -- they fought off, beat up and imprisoned the actual Socialists.  Having the term in their party's name means no more than "Democratic People's Republic of Korea" or "Grape Nuts".

Sorry but trying to shove all this shit into binary political party bags just does not function.  And it's self-blinding to attempt to so shove them.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Aug 13, 2017)

trump equivocated. He did not condemn the purpose of the demonstration, nor the rightwing viloence specifically. What trump did do is to high five white supremacy.

Wanna see where?

*Was 'cherish our history' a Trump dog whistle?*

Was 'cherish our history' a Trump dog whistle? - CNN Video

_My administration is restoring the sacred bonds of loyalty between this nation and its citizens, but our citizens must also restore the bonds of trust and loyalty between one another. We must love each other, respect each other, *and cherish our history *and our future together. So important. We have to respect each other. Ideally, we have to love each other._ 

Trump: "we must cherish our history" - Democratic Underground


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Show Birth Cert, and 15-years of residential paperwork.
To prove you're a legal Trumpster supporter.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



More in the red under belly.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Trump and his murder of crows should be re-branded as the White House Supremacists. It would quell any misunderstanding ahead of time.


That's the problem with idiots. Using that "logic", I bet women killed by serial killers are serial killers, too, because serial killers took a fancy to them.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

miketx said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Would that be because of the past slave owners thang? Just to start, then decades of oppression by way of laws, or not.
Just whitey wink-wink rules when holding powers of many offices.


----------



## miketx (Aug 13, 2017)

Baz Ares said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


You are saying two wrongs make a right. Classic liberal twisted logic.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> So we have the alt-right now doing what they've been saying they want to do, kill people. And the fake president Trump sides with the white supremacists and tries to give them cover by crapping out another false equivalency 'many sides' statement.



It's pretty difficult to hear his insistent insertion of "Many sides" (voice inflection up, and then _repeated_) .... "many sides") as anything but a sidestep around naming the instigators specifically, a wink to the vote base that David Duke (correctly) cited, telling them "don't worry guys, I'm not coming after you".  Which is the same thing he did during the campaign when confronted with Duke's name yammering about "I don't know what you're even talking about, I know nothing" to studiously avoid criticizing that same base.  Even after he had condemned Duke, by name, sixteen years before.

The omission is glaring especially coming from a guy who habitually goes out of his way to specify "when *Mexico* 'sends' its people" "a total and complete shutdown of *Muslims*" and and even the (Indiana) "judge is *Mexican*".  No POTUS is _required _to make statements condemning the obvious, but when one makes a habit of condemning specific target groups that it serves him to target, even those in foreign lands, and then suddenly gets amnesia on his own turf, the absence of the usual pointed jab, is eloquent.  Bigly.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 13, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> View attachment 143438
> 
> Ohio Man Charged With Murder In Virginia Car Attack Following White Nationalist Rally
> 
> Case closed


No need for a fair trial or anything, right?


----------



## miketx (Aug 13, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 143438
> ...


Yeah. These freaks don't even know what happened yet.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


----------



## MarkDuffy (Aug 13, 2017)

trump said "many sides"

Hmmmm, weren't there only two?

So how do we make it many?

trump condemned Law Enforcement too?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > So we have the alt-right now doing what they've been saying they want to do, kill people. And the fake president Trump sides with the white supremacists and tries to give them cover by crapping out another false equivalency 'many sides' statement.
> ...


ANTIFA and BLM were the instigators.  He actually avoided calling them out.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> The FBI and the Justice department have opened a case...
> 
> I say good...  let the chips fall where they may...


Sessions Justice Department?

LOL


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > That's true. SS is already bankrupt.
> ...


AGAIN!....


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I don't know any actually.  Never seen one except filtered through media, which doesn't exactly carry a long way.

The difference between me and Captain Kirk up there is that I'm not willing to air my dearth of experience dressed up as if I know what I'm talking about, and he is.

Actually post 554 just did the same thing.  What an easy life it must be to find some hair-on-fire blog that paints the world as one would like it to be painted, and then pretend that's real.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

Si modo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Yep! That's leakage again, at your rear end.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 13, 2017)

Baz Ares said:


> Yep! That's leakage again, at your rear end.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



And these "friends" ---- have links?  Or are they voices in your head?

What the fuck difference does it make, "Republican" or "Democrat"?  Are you so obsessed with Composition Fallacies that you actually think this proves or disproves something? Do you actually think the universe is made up of just two elements, "R" and "D"?  

Fuck his party registration, fuck his T-shirt, fuck his friends' stories.  What about his ACTION?


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Trump and his murder of crows should be re-branded as the White House Supremacists. It would quell any misunderstanding ahead of time.
> ...



Explain how the whole content, of the post, came to be bigotry?
Give it your best try.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > See it here:
> ...



Because the bigots were already on it like white on rice?

What did I win?


----------



## MarkDuffy (Aug 13, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 143438
> ...


Non-sequitur. I'm not a juror.

The fix is already in ~ only 2nd degree


----------



## MarkDuffy (Aug 13, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


No need for a fair trial or anything, right?


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Why Neo-Nazis are Using the Detroit Red Wings Logo, Explained
> 
> And then you have the wtf moment. Even with the batshit weirdos of the alt-right.


Can they even spell check their tattoos?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




The hoops some wags jump through to rationalize.............

"He hit me in the fist with his face!!  That's assault!"


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> View attachment 143438
> 
> Ohio Man Charged With Murder In Virginia Car Attack Following White Nationalist Rally
> 
> Case closed



This should be used in the trial if a true fact.
Was this picture from the day? Of Car Terrorism?
Seems so. But could be the July 8, 2017 stomp.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Aug 13, 2017)

*Charlottesville crash suspect James Fields brandished shield for Vanguard America hate group before attack*

*



*

James Fields Jr., the maniac driver who police say steered his beloved Dodge Challenger into a crowd of peaceful protesters in Charlottesville, Va., had been brandishing a shield emblazoned with a white supremacist emblem just hours before the deadly rampage Saturday.

The Daily News photographed Fields on the front lines of a volatile rally about 10:30 a.m. — flanked by other white men in polo shirts and tan slacks clutching the racially charged black-and-white insignia of the Vanguard America hate group.

The Anti-Defamation League depicted Vanguard American as one focused on white identity, but noted that its members have “increasingly demonstrated a neo-Nazi ideology.”

Indeed, Fields’ Facebook page was peppered with similar alt-right and Nazi imagery — such as Hitler’s baby photo; a tourist shot of the Reichstag in Berlin; and a cartoon of Pepe the Frog, the anthropomorphic frog hijacked by right-wing groups — before it was deactivated around 11:30 p.m. Saturday.

Fields, of Maumee, Ohio, gave the page the title “Conscious Ovis Aries,” using the Latin word for sheep. There was also a picture of him posing with the car that authorities say caused so much mayhem in downtown Charlottesville.

Charlottesville suspect held hate group shield before attack


----------



## Peach (Aug 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> This guy when caught will be another right wing whackjob similar to Dylan Roof, David Duke, Donald Trump, or Alex Jones.
> 
> These people actually have the thought in their head they are going to force their racism on the rest of the population, that THIS is their moment. It's disgusting.



Yes a Facsist who adored Hitler. Not 'left' violence; there is DEATH by the "alt right' i.e. Fascists.


----------



## xyz (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Lastamender (Aug 13, 2017)

xyz said:


>



I see the copy of Mein Kampf. You do realize the Koran makes it look like a children's book.

I also see the cocaine. Where is the artists source that says cocaine has anything to do with this? You believe propaganda. Do you even know what Bannon believes?


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Why will a poor ALT-RW loser little this? Will the case take long? Other than changing venue.
They can investigate if others were planning this, and IT was the weapon.
But we have a video. To see the electric chair, for first-degree murder. As he had to go get the car,
then drive around back to them, to attack them from behind.
This was a malice act. To murder. Yes, for now, it's changed as 2nd.
As to pulling out an AR-15 and many mags. Would put them in the
Bad Light more, than a car does. Where the cowardly here, can claim it 
did it on it own, I panic and ran away,


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

miketx said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Nope. Just facts on how this is done.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



How do you know that's coke?  Were you there?

You know who liked _Mein Kampf_ and it was the only book he ever read?

Joe McCarthy.


----------



## xyz (Aug 13, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




a former coke addict agrees:


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



How does the cartoonist know is the question. As far as McCarthy it turned out he was right.


----------



## Peach (Aug 13, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



He may be mentally ill, under the influence; so far, 2nd degree is a break for him. He will get a fair trial, he has many supporters. I read their posts.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



The cartoonist never said it was coke.  _You_ did.

Soooooo McCarthy was right to read _Mein Kampf_ and nothing else?  
Isn't that informative.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



What does it look like to you? Why deny the intent of the liars you hang with? McCarthy was right about the extensive infiltration of Communists in government and in other important institutions. Today's Democrats and unions prove that.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Why Neo-Nazis are Using the Detroit Red Wings Logo, Explained
> ...



Are these loser alt-right cowards using this logo? 

If the information is correct the person typing it into an article has no bearing. Except in conservative whackjob bubble land.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...





You're Good! Keep riding.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...








You're good! And Nice celebration.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Was Obama forced to hang with Bill Ayres? Stop changing what I said to suit you, You couldn't be more dishonest.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 13, 2017)

Quick question for you people who said the white supremacists were "peacefully" protesting....................

If they were so "peaceful", then why did they show up at the protest with shields emblazoned with white supremacist insignias and sticks?  Furthermore, what was that whole torch lighting the night before, it looked like something from the 50's KKK, or something that Hitler may have done.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

LOL......

now this sums up the whole thing.. But they forgot the racist assholes in the city council that wanted to hide their racist history and created this by trying to remove history from view..


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> View attachment 143492
> 
> LOL......
> 
> now this sums up the whole thing.. But they forgot the racist assholes in the city council that wanted to hide their racist history and created this by trying to remove history from view..




Sorry you have no credibility after yesterday.  You lied several times openly outside the Flamezone.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question for you people who said the white supremacists were "peacefully" protesting....................
> 
> If they were so "peaceful", then why did they show up at the protest with shields emblazoned with white supremacist insignias and sticks?  Furthermore, what was that whole torch lighting the night before, it looked like something from the 50's KKK, or something that Hitler may have done.


Why did the BLM protesters show up with baseball bats and helmets?   were they peaceful...  fucking hypocrite!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 143492
> ...


LOL...
Your funny... or at least you think you are... The man was arrested in an ANTIFA shirt... Now come this video that shows he was actually being assaulted prior to hitting the people who were assaulting him and his property..

This investigation is getting real now... and the information coming out is making you look real stupid...

Charlottesville Car hit with bat - Streamable


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...




Sure he was... he was photoed standing with his brother White Supremacists, and even told his mom he was going to a rally to support Donald Trump.

Seriously, why do you continue to lie?  You are solidifying yourself as a troll.


----------



## paperview (Aug 13, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


He did that long, long ago.  I've been reading that racist POS's posts for ten years now.  

One of the lowest.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 13, 2017)

paperview said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



WOW..  You ignorant fascist/racist libs are all the same, mental midgets.. cant even see that your the problem..

This is about to blow up in your faces.... AGAIN...


----------



## paperview (Aug 13, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Is Billy Bob your name at Stormfront / Daily Stormer too?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Was Obama forced to hang with Bill Ayres? Stop changing what I said to suit you, You couldn't be more dishonest.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 13, 2017)

It might be that the driver in Charlottesville was panicked into losing control of his car, and did not intentionally run his car into the crowd.
VIDEO: Protesters Attacked Charlottesville Driver's Car With Baseball Bat


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Pogo's Law strikes yet again.

I haven't been posting about either "O'bama" or "Bill Ayers".  You're desperately trying to change a subject you already lost.  Wimp.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 14, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I have.  After college I applied for a job as a counselor at a drug rehab. center while waiting to start law school in the fall.  I called the ad for the job listed in the newspaper and after answering a few question on my experience and education I was told asked and confirmed I was white.  I was told that they were seeking an African American for the position because most of their clients were black.
> ...


LOL  At 73, I get job offers in the mail every day. Some actually pay more than what I have at present. But every month I spend here is another addition to my pension. Oh yes, and I presently make over 80K, with another 25K from SS. Could be making more but I turn down all but neccessary overtime.

Those out of work failed to see the future and train for work that machines cannot do.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 14, 2017)

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



As with this story, there is always an endless string of threads, and the poster could have taken the time to start one of his own.
No way he would have though, my gawd, the left would look the other way if a Muslim targeted a roomful of black transgenders who had filed lawsuits against Christian wedding cake bakers. 
You didn't win anything.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Understandably.  It was stating the obvious.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 14, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You have dragged other names into the conversation. McCarthy, remember?and the Nazi crap is there already.

McCarthy was not a white supremacist. Obama is a Leftist.


----------



## Scamp (Aug 14, 2017)

The Protesters had the permit to protest. Are the counter protesters going to be charged with Trespassing and Riot?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 14, 2017)

Scamp said:


> The Protesters had the permit to protest. Are the counter protesters going to be charged with Trespassing and Riot?


Excellent question. They will be taken care of as soon as the looters in Ferguson are charged.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2017)

Scamp said:


> The Protesters had the permit to protest. Are the counter protesters going to be charged with Trespassing and Riot?



Yeah, "trespassing on a moving assault vehicle".  You go with that Adolf's Terrorism Tenderizer.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> It might be that the driver in Charlottesville was panicked into losing control of his car, and did not intentionally run his car into the crowd.
> VIDEO: Protesters Attacked Charlottesville Driver's Car With Baseball Bat



>> CHARLOTTESVILLE — Years before a 20-year-old Ohio man allegedly rammed his car into a panicked crowd of activists in Charlottesville, it was his disabled mother who was terrified.

James Alex Fields Jr. was barely a teenager in 2010 when his mother — who uses a wheelchair — locked herself in a bathroom, called 911 and said her son had struck her head and put his hands over her mouth when she told him to stop playing a video game, according to police records. On another occasion, records show, he brandished a 12-inch knife. Once, he spit in her face. << --- _Mother Called 911 Over Threats_​
Hey, maybe he "accidentally" slugged and gagged her while trying to kiss her.   Yyyyyyyeah that's it.

"Barely a teenager" would indicate around the time he was getting interested in Nazis.  One wonders it it was a Nazi video game.... 
(Oh yes, purely as a historical interest of course.  He opened a history book at random and it just "happened" to be the Hitler page.  "Disclaimer", yammer yammer....)


----------



## Scamp (Aug 15, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > The Protesters had the permit to protest. Are the counter protesters going to be charged with Trespassing and Riot?
> ...


So you are against law and order? The counter protesters did not have a permit. The protesters did.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 15, 2017)

If you follow a bunch of people wearing helmets and carrying baseball bats to a *counter protest *don't be surprised if you get hurt or even killed. Just say no, I won't go.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2017)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Where exactly do you get a "permit" to mow people down with a car?  Hm?
Does it cost extra to get a "mow people down in two directions" permit?  Or is that included?



Scamp said:


> The Protesters had the permit to protest. Are the counter protesters going to be charged with Trespassing and Riot?



You can't "trespass" on public property, Einstein.


----------



## Scamp (Aug 15, 2017)

Unlawful assembly.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2017)

​Note the date.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 16, 2017)

You know, there are a whole bunch of people on this board who like to compare Antifa to ISIL, because ISIL destroys monuments and museums, and they are comparing that to petitioning to get the statues removed. 

Not the same thing actually. 

But, if you want a fair comparison, how about comparing the white supremacists to ISIL?  ISIL has encouraged many of their followers to use vehicles to mow down innocent people, and that is EXACTLY what this white supremacist did.


----------

